# Long term TTC buddy wanted!!~UPDATED~Most of us did it!! ~



## wanabe22

hi..im looking for some1 close to my situation.iv been NTNP 10years+ and now in end of cycle 3 of ttc (well AF due today)...no sign yet of the witch!! 
iv had no fertility treatment of yet as awaiting results xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Depends on what your situation is after your test I suppose....only been trying 9 months or 11 cycles, but have low sperm count and have to do IVF...I am going to the RE on the 18th for a consultation to get started. so we will both see!


----------



## wanabe22

i guess ur rite hun! awww gud luck with that xx


----------



## grneyednurse

So your next appt is Dec 9th? Mine is the 18th of Nov....so I will keep track of you!


----------



## wanabe22

4th dec! cool will u 2! xx


----------



## grneyednurse

I'm changing mine to early December probably.....sigh


----------



## wanabe22

why is that hun? x


----------



## grneyednurse

Because I was told need to pay $335 and I don 't know if they are charging me another $60 for the repeat SA (waiting for a call back) SO THIS WOULD BE $400 that I now do not have and even if it is covered by insurance (she is checking) I don't want my $5000 lifetime maximum going toward this.....waiting for her call, but when she calls I am pretty much going to delay it...the 4th would be perfect for me as well...so going to see/...will update!


----------



## bek74

wanabe22 said:


> hi..im looking for some1 close to my situation.iv been NTNP 10years+ and now in end of cycle 3 of ttc (well AF due today)...no sign yet of the witch!!
> iv had no fertility treatment of yet as awaiting results xx

Hi, I am not in your situation but wanted to add that since you stated you had been NTNP for over 10yrs, that would have made you 15yrs old, so my advise since you have been sexually active from such a young age using absolutly no protection you should have a full blood work up done just to make sure everything is fine, most FS will request this anyway (not trying to be rude or insensitive:hugs:)

Most FS don't really look into fertility issues unless you have been actively TTC for approx 12mths (well here in Aussie anyway).

Good luck on your journey, I hope everything all works out :hugs:


----------



## wanabe22

grneyednurse..that is a hell of alot..keep me updated!
bek74..thanyou for ur post,it's been 10 years from when i was 16 with my then DP (who is now my DH of 5 and a half years). My gyno has said nothing about afull blood work up. my gyno is more than happy im having fertility tests and if need be treatments x


----------



## grneyednurse

Will do..they never called me back..will have to call them tomorrow!


----------



## bek74

wanabe22 said:


> grneyednurse..that is a hell of alot..keep me updated!
> bek74..thanyou for ur post,it's been 10 years from when i was 16 with my then DP (who is now my DH of 5 and a half years). My gyno has said nothing about afull blood work up. my gyno is more than happy im having fertility tests and if need be treatments x

Sorry, I didn't realise you have been with the same partner. I just thought wow 15, no protection, guess I am a little old fashion that way ( I am nearly 36 lol).

you should still get some bloods done, like the CD21 to check that you ovulate each month, maybe even a HSG done where they put dye into your tubes to make sure they are fully open,even a SA on your hubby, all these are fairly simple tests that can be done to rule some things out.

Again good luck :hugs:


----------



## wanabe22

Thats ok..yeah he was my teenage sweetheart!! have been together 11 years in january!!
i have had a hsg test(in my siggi)..awaiting CD 2 + CD 21 bloods and 2X S/A results which we find out on next Gyno app and hopefully get some answers x


----------



## bek74

Good luck hun, I hope everything else turns out fine and you get your BFP.

very cool how you have been together so long, very romantic


----------



## cazd

OK - I just posted asking if I could join 'cos I'm sick of my TTC buddy threads where the newbies join and go get their :bfp:s straight away.

But - what exactly is Long Term TTC?
(OK - 10 years is a VERY VERY long term)

I feel like I'm in limbo - hanging a bit between the two....

Have you found any ladies with such a long time NTNP?


----------



## wanabe22

cazd welcome! of course ya can! im not sure either when ur "classed" as long term ttc and when the time would be to move over to LTTTC. i feel the same as i hang between the two.
i have seen one lady NTNP of 8years on here. xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Ok my appointment is set for December 4th...same as you...so we can compare! Will probably move my journal to LTTC after this day....keeping my fingers crossed it won't cost a lot more than I think!


----------



## wanabe22

Awww brill huni!! yes we can compare...what time is it for and do you know the time difference between us so i know when to try and get online for? x


----------



## grneyednurse

OMG bek CONGRATULATIONS!!! It is good to see IVF works the 1st time for most people...makes me feel better....I am so happy for you!!
Wannabe22: I think you are 7 hours ahead of me....my appointment is at 3pm...hope it all good news...hope it will be less hassle than I think (costs, testing etc.)....so scared!
Hey cazd, I think LTTC is anything longer than the norm TTC...over 35 and 6 months trying or under 35 and over 1 year trying or if any of you suffer from infertility...this I am guessing what a doc would say...who knows...but welcome! I think this may just be my fave new thread.


----------



## grneyednurse

BTW what time is your appointment again wannabe22?


----------



## wanabe22

my appointment is 11.30am . so ur appointment be 10pm my time so mite not get to see ur update till the morning but i will try and come online late that eve to see! yeah hope ur appoinment brings good news! x


----------



## grneyednurse

Likewise!


----------



## obe

Hi Ladies, can I join you?
We have been trying for 18 mths now. My OH had a reversal (has kids with his ex, I dont have any) which has left him with low motility. We had our follow up appointment with the fs this week, we are just waiting for an appoinment with the nurse to go through IVF/ISCI. We wont get started until next year, in the mean time I am praying for a BFP! X


----------



## grneyednurse

I didn't start this thread, but I say heck yea! lol Nice to have some people in the same boat to cry and share in the joy later!


----------



## wanabe22

hiya obe..of course ya can and welcome aboard!! lol.
and yes we can share the joy when we have success!..we will!! xx


----------



## obe

Thanks! You never know, it could happen! (all fingers and toes crossed!)
Im just in the 2 week wait at the moment and it seems to be killing me this time round! 
Hows everyone else doing?? x


----------



## grneyednurse

I am in the 2ww also...not too excited as I know I will get stressed near AF time thinking is it, or isn't it going to start...and I will be at my sister's in Colorado visiting her and her newborn...going to have to suck it up and be strong....going to also hold my nephew as much as possible...maybe his essence will seep into my uterus ha ha 
Fingers crossed OBe!


----------



## cazd

ooh - yeah - get as many baby rubs as you can!!!

sooo jealous of your 2wws - my AF has only just packed up.

And those appointments aren't too far away - just a few weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## grneyednurse

I know I am so scared!!!


----------



## wanabe22

yep them appointments are coming around soon ah!..very nervous but very pleased as then we can get things moving!
yep my af is near the end and im also jealous of both ur 2wws! come on gals you can do it! xx


----------



## grneyednurse

I hope a miracle happens...same back at you!


----------



## obe

My OH sis has just had a baby, he hasnt told me yet as he thinks I will get up set! We dont see her that often tbh but I think I would find it really difficult at the moment. I think the fact my OH kids making a fuss would just push me over the edge! Its very difficult being in this situation as I am trying sooo hard not to be selfish and spoil things for everyone else just because of the way im feeling and what we are going through. 
Grneyednurse - I hope it goes ok, I can understand how hard it must be for you.
Not sure when AF is due as I ovulated early this month so I think I wont have too much longer to wait. I think im about 11 days past ov, my temp seem to be staying high so im keeping my fx that it carrys on. Im setting myself up for dissapointment as I know our chances are very slim but I will let you know hoW I get on.
Good luck with the appointments, I hope they go well and get the ball rolling!! xx


----------



## wanabe22

yeah i know how u mean...my sis inlaw is due late next month/start of january and although im so pleased for her im so so jealous.when she has it its goin to be dificult as she has no idea how much i want one but im just going to have to stay strong i guess.yet so unfair...although it will be our turn soon enough i just know it will! xx


----------



## grneyednurse

We are so anxious about our appointments aren't we? I know I am. What are all of your fears or are you all just plain excited? I won't state mine yet as I don't want to be so grim about things, just wondering if you all have the same fears i ahve. On the other hand, it is an IMMENSE relief that we don't have to work at TTC anymore and that it most likely will be successful.


----------



## wanabe22

well i guess im in alittle bit of a dif situation although we are all here for the same reason ah! i still have fears and wonder what will happen,would say i want all results to be perfect but then we come away feeling maybe they wont do anything for us and just tell us to carry on ttc.its a blooming tough one as i shouldnt "hope" for something to be wrong as then maybe it cant be fixed..oh wouldnt it be lovely to get to chose ah! but thats not going to happen and i guess i just need to stay positive. god im rambling on ah!
truth be told i cant stop thinking of about the appointment...so scared now.i guess i just want a "fixable" problem lol !! well had a letter other day moving my appoinment an hour earlier(what was the point!)...so will be 10.30am xx


----------



## grneyednurse

No probs, that is why we have this lovely new thread....I have a lot of fears (and excitement too) and am beyond nervous to go to my appointment! I also am paying $335 for it, so if it doesn't go well, I will be more pissed off! They said we have to do another SA that day....I asked if it is another $60, but she never answered...one must have patience with this office and thick skin from what I hear...I know I will be frustrated...hopefully hopefully it will work the 1st time! Better yet, a miracle pregnancy this cycle would be better!


----------



## wanabe22

well i sooo wish u luck huni! that is expensive. we not paying anything...well yet. miracles do hapen hun and we can do this! xx


----------



## cazd

My FS appointment is on the 15th December.
Our 'first' wasn't really a proper appointment - we saw a nurse who took down our histories and sent us off for the tests.

Our up-coming appointment will probably just confirm what we already know... that my bloods are OK but that OH has stupidly crap :spermy: and he needs to make some serious lifestyle changes to improve count, motility and morphology.
But... I don't think he'll ever make those changes so I'm pretty sure that's where our TTC journey will end.

I do kind of hope that just one little soldier will make it through one day but we've talked about intervention and we're not going to go down that route.

I made some enquiries today about offering our home for foster children so maybe its fate that we can't conceive... that we were meant to do fostering instead :shrug:


----------



## wanabe22

cazd...yeah my first gyno appointment...nurse done all usual like weigh,measure etc,then she did a kinda smear to check for anything..then gyno took all me and DH history and then examined me down there and the done internal scan thing inside.sent off for all bloods and DH S/A tests and then told to make an appointment in 3 months and had HSG test inbetween them appointments! and there was me thinking we would just have to talk on our first appointment..even worse as i was on me AF..as u can imagine i was slightly embarrased but they were luvly about it!
i know where ur coming from with regard to S/A results...he thinks they wont be good..at first he was like well he wont change his diet,lifestyle and its only in the last 2 weeks coming up to results he sat me down and told me he wants a bubs 100% and that he is willing to change everything...there words i would never of thought he would of ever said!! so you never know cazd!! xx best of luck again for ur appointment xx


----------



## puppymom32

just wanted to say good luck with your test to all you ladies. I also was NTNP for a very long time before I discovered all of my fertility issues. Kind of have went back to NTNP as the stress has become so much with all the various stuff to try and get pregnant so just gonna let it go and see what happens. Best of luck to you all for a quick BFP.


----------



## wanabe22

thanxu puppymom...hopefully! good luck to you 2...lets all pray for a miracle for us all xx


----------



## obe

Hi girlies!
Hope you are all well! How is everyone? Counting down to your appointments??!!!
Well for me, I think ,my 2ww is almost up, my temp dropped this morning and Im as narky as hell ( my poor OH is getting the brunt of my mood swings! ) so im feeling a little low at the mo but I will come round once I get AF out of the way! Roll on the weekend!
CAZD- I hope your appointment goes ok. My OH has very poor motility too and we are going for IVF/ICSI, they didnt really give us any other options TBH but we both knew we were heading down this road. I hope your FS gives you some positive feed back and point you in the right direction. Would you not want to have IVF at all? xx


----------



## wanabe22

hiya hun! im ok...yep counting down and me ticker makes me even worse for that!! haha.
awww hun...u gota stay postive but i know when ya know ur AF is coming its blooming coming ah. my DH knows before me bless him as i snap few days before ..durring and after(poor hubs ah! ) good job he loves me to bits or he woulda ran outer that door..infact he may of never come in lol!!!! xx


----------



## obe

Glad your doing ok, your appointment wioll be here before you know it!!!
My OH is hopeless at guessing AF is due! One day he will catch on, im sure!!
Speak to you later x


----------



## cazd

obe! oh no - hope she doesn't show and its just those pg hormones building up !

Wanabe - that's just what they did in our first appointment - I had no idea they'd do the smear there and then - I was so embarassed that I hadn't shaved my legs :rofl:

Well I'm gonna join you in being So BLOODY NERVOUS!

I got a letter from the hospital saying my HSG is booked for Thursday!
and they just called to bring it forwards to 1:30pm tomorrow....

Please tell me its not gonna hurt!!!!


----------



## wanabe22

cazd i had abad experience with mine so it all depends.im sure you will be fine. for me it was one of the worst things iv ever experienced but its different for everyone. you will be fine hun...xx


----------



## wanabe22

and have to add that i do have a retroverted uterus so made it difficult for them to get the catheter in before they even started! xx


----------



## obe

The witch got me today!!! Woke me up at daft o ' clock this morning, I just wanted to crawl back into bed and stay there! 
Anyway, now we are just waiting for the hospital to call and give us a date to see the nurse so we can get on the waiting list for IVF/ICSI. I am going to chase them up if they havnt called by the middle of next week, it will give me something to focus on once the date come through.
Good luck Cazd with the appointment tomorrow, let us know how you get on! xx


----------



## grneyednurse

My 2WW has been horrible...either my body loves to trick me that I am pregnant or I am...either way...not looking forward to my FS appointment on the 4th AND a BFN...that will suck..but then if I am miraculously prego, I won't need that damned FS.


----------



## wanabe22

that was like me last month...bloody tricks ya dont it...but lets hope its BFP hun!! then u wont need the fs...FX for ya hun xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Same to you...be nice like kelly9 to have a nice surprise BFP just before starting IVF!


----------



## obe

Hi all


----------



## obe

I know, my body wa splaying games with me! Sore boobs (which I dont really suffer from when AF is due) Lower back ache and my temps were staying high. Now Ive just turned into grumpy cow!
Hope she doesnt show for you though hun!
Cazd - how did you get on at your appointment? xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Oooohh cazd had an appointment today? Do tell!


----------



## kcarlile

Hi ladies

Would like to join :) 
Feeling blue as BFN today just rubbish! Had mc jan 09 14 weeks and mc sept 09 at 16 weeks (my waters broke early 2nd time devastating) So although we have only been actively trying for 18 mths it has been torture to get so far and lose them but still feel that I was never pregnant at all (never felt early movements nor had a bump) 
I don't know about you guys but I am finding it exhausting and the cause of many arguments at home ... not always great for when you need to be romantic eh?


----------



## cazd

OBE! I'm so sorry she got you :hugs:
its absolutely no consolation but at least you can get things moving with the hospital.
its still properly pants though xxx

kcarlile - hello :wave: I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through - it must be terrible.
I can't relate to the m/c but my man and I have found TTC really stressful and we've fought a lot more because of it - I'm trying to hold back some rage from him right now 'cos I need him to do a S/A today !

As for my HSG - the results were great - thanks for asking guys!
I saw my TWO tubes on the screen all full of liquid and not blocked at all.
the right tube just sprayed out to nothingness where my ovary was removed but the other tube just stopped where it should - all was good.
the appointment was cancelled when I got there 'cos I was on CD11 and hadn't abstained from :sex: - no-one told me I had to!!
I cried my eyes out on the way out - I guess the relief of the nerves but the upset at not having the HSG - OH was really angry with me for being so emotional!
but then after we left they called back and said they'd do it - so I went back...
It did hurt - the speculum and the catheter were very painful
but the liquid bit didn't hurt at all and it was great to see my pelvic bones and tiny uterus and wiggly tubes on screen!
I had quite abit of spotting yesterday and cramps like AF was about to arrive...
but I'm OK now!

OH has to do a sample today - Im' not sure if its OK for me to take it in or if he has to?
anyone know?
I've tried to call the department but there's no reply... :shrug:


----------



## wanabe22

hiya kcarlile! sorry about hun...so what cycle day are you on 2day? 
Well welcome aboard our ride to all become mummies!! some will be soon ,some may take just a little longer but we will all have our bubs in our arms someday!! xx


----------



## wanabe22

Cazd...i took my DH s/a in...he waited in the carpark lol. after all it was me doing it to get it(if ya know what i mean hehe!!) and then i kept it warm inbetween my boobs as was a good half hour drive to the hospital xx


----------



## cazd

:rofl:

just came back online to say Thank You for letting me know you took the sample and they were OK with that...
just so all the girls can see what a STAR you are!!

but that's so funny - you kept it warm in your @@s!
I'm gonna stop calling the hospital now - 'cos all I'm getting is a ring ring ring ring...
I'll drive the sample over - and I might just try keeping it about my person too !


----------



## wanabe22

Aww ta huni! lol...me brothers OH is a midwife and she knows all about my tests and when i told her we had to do two SA she advised me the best way to keep it warm was inbetween them! i was driving to the hospital each time to..cud u imagine if i got pulled over!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## wanabe22

oh grneyednurse..FX that blooming witch has stayed away and will!! xx


----------



## cazd

wanabe22 said:
 

> Aww ta huni! lol...me brothers OH is a midwife and she knows all about my tests and when i told her we had to do two SA she advised me the best way to keep it warm was inbetween them! i was driving to the hospital each time to..cud u imagine if i got pulled over!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx

"what seems to be the problem hofficer? ....oh.. this...? erm... its my husbands jizz!" :rofl:


----------



## wanabe22

LOL !!! how did it go? all ok i hope...when do u get results?xx


----------



## cazd

yeah - we dropped the sample off within 30 mins and filled in the forms and that was that.
We'll get the results at the second FS appointment on the 10th December... not long now.
hmm - might put my FS ticker back on..

Ooh - your appointments coming up pretty quick!


----------



## wanabe22

yeah its good having the ticker...bid countdown lol !! 

i remember now ya appointment is aweek after mine and its both our 2nd ! near on same cycle day to...lets see if we can get our BFP same time to!!! least we could maybe test same too??!!!!!
i find out DH sa results at our appointment to...did you do 2 or just the one? sorry for the 20 questions lol xx


----------



## obe

Welcome Kcarlile! Sorry to hear you have been through such a rough time. We are all here if you need us !!! : )
Cazd - really glad the appointment went well, yeay!!!! When do you go back?
Wanabe - I like the the little hidding place, boobs are useful for sooo many things, he he!
xx


----------



## cazd

hey - no probs... I'd love to be testing buddies !
although how crushing would it be to test on the same day and one get a :bfn: and the other get a stupid sodding :bfn: !
(still up for it though :rofl:)

OH has done two S/A so far and they were both pretty poor...

S/A #1:
volume was 3.0ml 
total count 7.0 (10*6/ml)
rapid progressive sperm 46%
slow progressive sperm 33%
non-progressive sperm 5%
non-motile sperm 16%
normal morphology 6%

S/A #2:
morphology = 3%
non-motile = 23%
no-progression = 21%
slow-progression = 56%
rapid-progression = 0%
PH, Volume and Viscocity remain unchanged at 8.0, 30.0ml, and Low respectively.

So I'm really hoping that todays sample is an improvement on this.

Is there a lower limit on :spermy: quality for IUI?


----------



## cazd

obe - just put a FS ticker in my sig - not long to go now!!!


----------



## wanabe22

Obe...they are indeed lol !!

cazd..i guess you have a point there ..it would be definatly crushing for us both if they came up the same BFN . so we may need to have a think on this haha!! well FX this result will be alot better..im not sure on all those figures as we havnt got any results back of his..we could have pushed to get them but i felt like id sooner know altogether when we can discuss all the results with our gyno at 2nd appointment. i didnt want to be going mental if they were realy bad for weeks till we saw gyno as was/am bad enough with the partial results we got so far on me hsg test lol xx


----------



## wanabe22

yay for cazd sigi!!!!! xx


----------



## cazd

well I went spare not knowing the test results so I bugged the hell out of the hospital 'till they gave them to me.

Not sure what more the FS can offer really 'cos with those soldiers its very unlikely that we'll make a baby!

I'm now subtly suggesting to OH that we do ICSI or IUI - not sure of the difference though - does anyone on here know?


----------



## cazd

I must say wanabe - you look properly grown up in your picture.
Like a real mum !


----------



## grneyednurse

Hello everyone aren't we getting a nice thread going for the all of us to go through this together...loving it!

In answer to your question about ICSI and IUI....IUI is where they put the best of the best of your DH's semen from 1 mother load (lol) and wash them and put them into your fallopian tubes very close to O time or just after...one needs about 5-10 million good swimmers and it only doubles the already low chances of getting preggers with a low count ( for example if you have a 4% chance naturally per cycle then you have an 8% w/IUI-not all that great, but much cheaper). ICSI on the other hand is needed along with IVF when sperm counts are so low or quality poor that they need to inject a single sperm into your egg and let it mature in vitro (in a dish) and then they put the embryos from this back in...very invloved and expensive, but about a 50/50 chance per cycle depending on your clinic. Hope that helps.

Well, I am 9dpo and tested BFN...no big surprise...I have prayed and prayed to avoid IVF/ICSI, but looks like I will need that FS appt. on the 4th...sad...but at least I have all you there to go through it together!

I am off to my sister's in Colorado to see her and her newborn and try to get him to rub off on me and give me luck lol...see you all Tuesday or so. Have a great weekend!


----------



## obe

Hi ladies, hope your all having a good weekend so far!
Not long till you guys have your appointments, woo! Im going to chase my nurse appointment up some time next week. I know its not going to be until the new year but I need something to focas on and look forward to.
Went to pick my OH kids up yesyerday, only for their mum to answer the door with a baby in her arms, I didnt know where to look!!! God its such bloody hard work TTC. As strange as it sounds I cant wait to start IVF/ICSI, I just want to get on with it.
Grneyednurse - hope AF stays away!
Speak to you all later xx


----------



## cazd

BOOOO for the :bfn: but what's going on with your ticker? it says you're on CD1?

Good luck with getting things rolling for next year obe!

I've just looked on the NHS website and it says you get 6 cycles of IUI free
I'm starting to think that's what we should be looking forward to.... :happydance:


----------



## wanabe22

Hiya gals... hope all are having a great weekend!! me and DH are having a lovely relaxing weekend together!! 
grneyednurse.. hope the witch stays away... could it be to early for an acurate result 9dpo ?? hope its wrong and you get ur BFP!! have a great weeknd and get loads of them rubs!!
obe yeah good luck on getting things going soon!
cazd..aww thanxu!! and would you beleive that was when i was only 21..four days after!! lol...well i will be a real mummy soon..come to that we all will!!FX 
i think the tickers run through to the next cycle if not edited different xx


----------



## cazd

we've just got back from bluewater - sooo busy! but managed to get lots of prezzies so we're mostly done for xmas now!

We got the new terminator film in blueray hd so we're gonna watch that in a bit.
I LOVE lazy sundays!

ooh - and I reckon I'll be in my 2ww any day now....!


----------



## wanabe22

Hiya all...hope everyone has had a fab weekend!! i had a lovely weekend with DH!
oh cazd i just saw ya wish ticker..i want one!!! id just let that roll if i was you...FX!!!!!

yay...this week and next for appointment gals!!!! xx


----------



## obe

Hi girls,
I had an ok weekend, didnt get up to much really, Got a short week at work this week though so im going to try and finish my xmas shopping.
How is everyone getting on?
CAZD/WANABE - Amost in your tww, fx crossed for you both. Nice xmas prezie!!!
Grneyednurse - how you getting on, hope AF has stayed away?
xx


----------



## wanabe22

hiya obe...yeah i must finish mine soon...3 weeks till xmas friday! 
i think im OV today...getting slight pains on my right side(my blocked tube~well what is thought to be till we know for definatly friday). so not sure if any point to wish but will have :sex: just incase haha!! miracles do happen after all! xx


----------



## obe

Hi Wanabe, yes I catn believe its the 1st December tomorrow!! Need to get my chrimbo shopping finished.
OMG I bet you cant wait to see the FS! I hope its good news, what will be your next step? Get some BD in anyway, it cant hurt and you never know....
xx


----------



## cazd

ooh - wanabe! welcome to the 2ww!
I worked out that if the :witch: shows then I'll be on CD13 for Xmas day!

Well I'm just waiting for my temps to rise and then I can confirm Ov.

Grneyednurse - how was your trip.
It must've been lovely to see the newborn - but :hissy: at the same time.
So... 11dpo? any plans to POAS again?


----------



## wanabe22

morning all!! hope everyone is ok!

i got alot of BD in these last few days and will again each day or other till our appointment friday!
oh your so lucky cazd...wish i could test before my appointment! at a quick calculation...i would then maybe OV around xmas day!!!!!! told this to hubby and he said we would def try and get that blooming eggy twice that day or three!!! hehe
obe im realy not sure..i guess depends again all these test results. friday seems so so important to me ...its unreal. my sis inlaw even asked if me and hubby could babysit her 2 little ones friday evening and i said not realy as my appointment is friday and if was bad news then i would not be in any fit state. gee...does that sound bad/selfish?? i did feel alittle guilty saying that xx


----------



## wanabe22

nope...looked at calender again lol and would be OV around new years eve time or day before!! xx


----------



## obe

Hello all!
Wanabe - Friday will be here before you know it! I can understand why you wouldnt want to babysit, everything will be going round your head anyway.
FX crossed for you and I hope it goes well.
xx


----------



## wanabe22

hiya everyone!!!

i think im goin maaaadddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!.......
still getting these pains but started getting pains/cramps yesterday late afternoon on alternating sides and its still going on today.iv never realy had any OV pains/cramps before so i think im losing the plot gals as im convincing myself this is a positive thing ...cant explain it lol.. someone help me before iv totally lost it!!! xx


----------



## obe

Is it painful or just a slight pain? I get ov pains but only on one side. It must be a good sign though!!! Get BDing!!!!!! xx


----------



## wanabe22

its like a slight pain/cramping...like im coming on. its weird as iv never realy had OV pain before thats why loads of different things are going through my head.iv got a splitting headache and just have no energy xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Hi all, guess i will post here as I will probably be moving to LTTC journals and just forget my old one along with any PMA I have had...AF got me 3 days late and it was good to be around baby, but also when I was alone I just cried and was depressed when alone there at night....kinda fecked up any PMA...it was so nice to hold him and all, but.....same time saddening...not looking forward to my appointment this friday..kinda feel like everything is hopeless...not looking forward to IVF....just staying off BNB (my 2nd posting since back) since coming back...want to post more, but feel like I have such negativity I won't do anyone or myself any good until i have hope again....hope the doctor gives me some...once I have that PMA back...will start my IVF journey journal...until then good luck with your appointments.


----------



## cazd

Heya ladies!

Wanabe - get you with all that luvvin - you're a proper scrog-meister!
And its good that Ov time will be AFTER Xmas - means you can enjoy the xmas spirit without worrying! :wine:
Howd the appointment go today? 
don't feel bad about SIL - you've every right to avoid children!
and did you figure out those Ov pains? have they gone now?
I get ov pains really bad - I've only got one ovary so they're always on the same side (of course!)
they're like stabbing pains - sharp stabs that come and go in waves - sometimes they last for up to an hour but most of the time I get a few stabs and then nothing for a few hours and then they come back again.
Not sure if that helps cos you're talking about more of a cramping sensation...?

Right... Green Eyed Nurse!
Don't stay away - TTC when everything is pants is a total nightmare.
I'm not surpirsed you're piss*d off.
I just hope you get some good news today - or at least something good happens for you soon.

Don't worry that your disappearing PMA will get us down.
I bet we're all feeling a bit crappy about TTC - its so hard to keep your hopes up.

Well Good luck with starting your new LTTTC journal.
I feel so much more at home now in this section - most of my journal stalkers have been with me for the whole year.
but when I stray into the main TTC board its hard not to be jealous of the newbie :bfp:s

I'm kind of an in-betweener here so I don't have much authority on LTTTC vs TTC but I know it sucks no matter how long its been.

Really hoping for some good news for you guys today xxx

:hugs:


----------



## grneyednurse

Hello everyone! Got my PMA back after my appointment. Needless to say, it went as well as can be...had an ultrsound scan and it showed everything was still normal and the 2 fibroids I knew I had since my last pregnancy were outside my uterus, not inside and totally not going to be a problem. 
The doctor wanted to start in 2 weeks and I got scared and said can we wait till next year at least....lol They want to do FSH/LH, another SA and cystic fibrosis(sometimes cause of low counts) labs on DH to see if the counts can be improved with meds (not likely he said, but wants to rule an easily fix problem out). I found out DH count is around 50,000 only, so we will def need ICSI.
First, I want to lose a little weight and ensure my already here kiddos have something for Xmas and I have enough money saved, so we are looking at February realistically although the doc made a January 4th appt! I am changing it! Need about $3500 more to cover what insurance does not...so all in all, not bad news at all and he did not even mention weight like a lot of RE;s do! 
I am so excited and scared!
Please tell everyone how your appt's went!


----------



## cazd

Hey you! that all sounds great! I'm glad you're feeling more positive about everything.
And as for those :spermy: - they could be so much worse - my mans producing about 17/mil! Hope that gives you some more hope.

Fab news that alls good and its great that they're booking in other tests for you too!

As for me... I've decided that if we don't get it this month then I'm moving over to LTTTC.
I know 12 months might not be a long time for some ladies but its been a bloody long time for me :growlmad:
I feel like its been long-term so I'm gonna stamp my feet and up sticks to join you :smug:


----------



## wanabe22

hiya everyone. sorry i did come on here late last night and wrote awhole essay on how my appointmnet all went and couldnt post it as it wudnt let me because of site maintenence and didnt help that id had acouple glasses of wine so i gave up lol !!!
cazd wots a scrog meister? ! im still getting some slight cramping so not sure what is going on realy.
greeneyednurse...i to am very glad u have ur pma back and very pleased all went well with ur appointment! so if not january when do you think you may start hun?

well my appointment..apologises if this goes on alittle! Got to the hospital and they were running about half hour behind..theres me sat waiting near pregnant women..had tears in my eyes and i hadnt even had the results back.wasnt a good start,i was on me own so that didnt help things i guess. well first my hsg results..gyno told me left tube is fine no probs..right tube looks like asmall blockage at end but without doing a laparoscopy he couldnt be certain as that tube could have gone in to spasm durring test. so he looked and found one S/A result ~(most resent of the two)...32 million...yep 32!!! yay i thought.i told him DH had done 2 tests so he got nurse to chase this up. both my CD2 &CD 21 fine! whilst we wait for nurse to come back he writes me out presription for 3 months for clomid 50mg.(as SA was reasonable ish i guess).he told me whilst on this i would then need to come back and have apelvic scan to see if dosage is right,then i would continue taking clomid for a further 9months without being monitored and see if i fall pregnant.(so ayear in total).i was ok with this..pleased i was offered it.
nurse comes in with DH 2nd result~(but first one he did)..2 million..yep..i/he was surprised...30 million difference..how!!!!!!! gyno then told me before anything based on the 2nd result DH needs to do a 3rd SA and when he gets results back he will write to me to tell me to start taking the clomid or not depending on results.he said if we can do DH SA in next couple days then i mite receive letter before xmas!so iv already told yes told haha ...he is doing it monday so then we can get going with things.. so not to bad news..not the best but im thinking positive as could have gone very bad..mixed i think. will update sigi xx


----------



## wanabe22

oh just have to say...just got me clearblue digital tests double pack come through post which got off ebay...must hide them from DH as he will go mad as already got 2 superdrug tests other day for this month...naughty me!! hehe. im gona use the digi ones this month..not sure why but i have a good feeling about this one!! xx PMA...PMA ..PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cazd

haha - me too - I've got 2x packs of superdrug sticks in the bathroom - all ready!

Glad your appointment went well and your bloods were OK - strange that your mans s/a were so different - sounds abit like ours - the first two were miles apart.

So how come they've given you clomid? was your LH or FSH low?

oh - and "to Scrog" is a new verb - created by some of the ladies on here to describe :sex:
so you can get scroggin, have a scrog-fest or be a scrog-meister :rofl:


----------



## wanabe22

lol..im def a scrog meister then hahaha!
well i think one of the blood results was "just" under normal level so he wrote script out ,but cant start it till 3rd S/A results are looked at:( xx prob asked u this before..wot was ur hubs s/a results? xx


----------



## cazd

my mans results were SUPER BAD !!!

he did 2 s/a so here's a copy of my report in my journal - when we got the 2nd results through:

morphology = 3% (was 6%) (morphology = % of NOT deformed :spermy)
non-motile = 23% (was 16%)
no-progression = 21% (was 5%)
slow-progression = 56% (was 33%)
rapid-progression = 0% (was 46%)

PH, Volume and Viscocity remain unchanged at 8.0, 30.0ml, and Low respectively.
I haven't got the million stats but I'm pretty sure the first one was 17million/ml...

That's why I'm so keen to get the third s/a results - I'm really hoping they've improved!


----------



## wanabe22

my FX for you hun.
i only got the million stats and the morphology stats..both were 40%. i just hope the 3rd resullts come back near the lastest results of 32million..then i can start clomid!!

god this journey is going to be along one..at least we have BnB for moral support and this thread to help eachother. we will get our BFP if its the last thing we do ah hun!! xx


----------



## cazd

Love it - PMA PMA PMA !


----------



## sparkle83

Hi there
we've been ttc since I was 16 and DH was 19, also ten years, however we know that pcos is my problem. DH is disgustingly fertile lol. We've done various treatements (currently cy 11 clomid, one round of iui that I didnt respond to)
just thought I'd say hi!


----------



## wanabe22

hiya sparkle..thanxu for poping in! awww thats the same age as me and dh were...although not ttc ..NTNP..although i would of gave anything to be blessed with a miracle. its only the last few months we finally decided it should of happened by now. so our journey continues..... x
i hope ur blessed with ur miracle very very soon hun. so i see from ur sigi march is ur next appointment for treatment. u should stay around ..the gals on this thread are luvly...PMA all the way!! xx


----------



## cazd

sparkle83 said:


> Hi there
> we've been ttc since I was 16 and DH was 19, also ten years, however we know that pcos is my problem. DH is disgustingly fertile lol. We've done various treatements (currently cy 11 clomid, one round of iui that I didnt respond to)
> just thought I'd say hi!

:wave: hello you! 
sorry that the IUI didn't work but fingers crossed for the clomid.
If that doesn't work are you going to try IVF?
would that get round the PCOS?


----------



## sparkle83

clomid isnt likely to work tbh. the iui we cancelled due to lack of response, which they said was weight related (I started the cycle at 12 st 7, and by the time I had the scans I'd gained 1 and a half stone, making my BMI more than 33). I was on 75iu of stims, which tbh isnt very high, but they wouldnt give me more when they saw how much my weight had gone up. IVF is similar meds, and we know from my hsg + m/cs that my tubes are fine, and dh has a count of 460million, so it wouldnt be financially worth while. The issue we have is getting me to ovulate, and getting eggs that havent been damaged by the over-exposure to high LH.

Weirdly, I usually get loads of pos opks each cycle (my cd3 result was 14 last time it was checked!), but this cycle its all very stable, the lines are light and dont change much. Not very promising for O, but a possible sign that the pcos isnt as bad!

I've also lost another 3lbs this week, BMI now 33.3, gotta get it below 30 to have the ovarian drilling.


----------



## wanabe22

hi gals..how are we all? 
cazd good luck again for 2morow! FX for ya xx
im still getting these cramps/twinges on alternating sides...very strange! i dont know even my dpo iam so not even sure when to test! i know the "sensible" thing to do would be to wait till /if AF is late but i wana use me new clearblue digi's lol! xx oh told DH last night id got them..i was so excited lol...he was actually ok with it and said they would come in handy as at least there would be no mix ups like the line test have sometimes! oh i loves him!!!!!! xx


----------



## cazd

Blimey Sparkle - sounds like you've really been through the ringer :hugs:
my CD3 LH was 4.4 - 14 is EPIC!!! :shock:
So what're they doing for you - is it just lose weight and then we'll look at it?

Well Good luck for losing that - I'm 5ft 2 and I was 12st7 when I was at school.
Thankfully it came off slowly after I left home over about 3 years.
But can you imagine waiting another 3 years!!! I really hope you can lose it quick - and safely and all that - but more importantly - Quickly! 

Wanabe - I'm testing (too early) tomorrow and it'll defo be a :bfn:
but do you fancy joining me with a :test: on Thursday morning (10th)?
you'd only be testing 4 days early - and CB are supposed to be sensitive enough for 4 days early aren't they??
I've only got the superdrug sticks so they're not as snazzy - but I do love tearing them apart - just to be sure :rofl:


----------



## wanabe22

hiya cazd ! oowwwhhhhh...oh go on then!...y not ah! cazd im not gona ginx it but i do feel different so FX!! so thurs..when early morning?? then we can get on here and give eachother the gud news ah! 
FX today again hun xx


----------



## obe

Hi ladies, how are we all? Ohhhh - wanabe and cazd, good luck with the tests hope you both get BFP!!!!!!!!! FX for you both!
Hi Sparkle - well done, 3lbs! How much more do you need to go to get below 30 BM? Can I ask what ovarian drilling is?
I hope everyone is getting on ok anyway. Im close to my ov date, ive not bought any ov tests this month, im going to try and watch out for the signs my body gives me.
x


----------



## grneyednurse

Well a little update here, I have my appointment for Jan 12th to plan the IVF, but have no money as of yet, so need to save and should have enough by my payday on January 15th 2010... sooooo this has me so stressed no money, but appointments lined up as the economy here is iffy and patient load goes up and down therefore my overtime (which I need in order to have enough $ by aforementioned date) goes up and down or is either nonexistent...I had a good cry last night....it just sucks...I hope we have enough money by my appointment...sigh...how is everyone paying for their IVF?


----------



## cazd

YAY for IVF appointment but definitely not YAY for the financial state of everything.
Really hope you can save enough to pay for it :hugs:

obe - good luck for the body awareness. I'm not gonna buy any more OPKS 'cos CM and temps tell all!

Wananbe - testing tomorrow then? :wohoo:
I'll be testing first thing in the morning and if theres even the slightest whiff of a :bfp:
I'll be straight online to tell you!!!


----------



## obe

Hi all,
Grneyednurse - I hope you manage to save enough before your appointment! It is shit having to worry about money at a time like this. We have had to take loan out to pay for ours. We wont be able to take another out if our first attempt doesnt work. Im constantly worrying about it, but at the same time im trying to stay positive. We are still waiting for our nurse appointment which is ment to be in Jan, I think this is when we sign all the paperwork. I think I might chase them again today.
Caz - my temps today say im ov but I havnt had any signs. Good luck with the testing FX !!
XX


----------



## cazd

That's strange - you don't get changes in CM?
My CMs always a good indicator but CP is totally random and moves around all over the place and never seems to be 'open' :shrug:

How come you're paying for IVF - I feel like I should already know why - but I can't remember - sorry xxx


----------



## obe

I do get cm, but I tend to only get it for one day and it seems to come quite a few days before I get a positive on an ov test. So I dont know how that works but I always go by my ov tests.
We have to self fund our treatment as my OH has children already, which I think sucks but thats the rules : ( so hoping we either get lucky on our own or the 1st IVF/ICSI works.
I called the AC unit today and they still havnt booked any appointments for Jan (they are moving to a new building so everything seems to be up in the air at the moment) so I think its going to be very unlikely we will get an appointment for next month. x


----------



## cazd

Oh bloody hell - that TOTALLY sucks! what - you have to pay for treatment 'cos HE's had children - how's that fair?
don't they know its the WOMANS drive to have babies!!!!

Oh - and I'll happily join in ranting about the NHS- moving buildings so everything stops!
aaaarrrrrrrrrrrgh!!!! :grr:


----------



## obe

I know, it sucks! I suppose they do have a point with the fact that he has had a reversal but I dont really agree with the rules of no NHS help if either partner has children. It would of been great if we could of had just 1 free attempt but its not going to happen.
And with self funding there are no 'perks' such as a shorter waiting list, its just the same as NHS! 
Its just our luck that they decide to move buildings!! Im really wishing we had gone to a private clinic now. Rant over!!!!
So your seeing the FS tomorrow!!!! Looking forward to it??


----------



## grneyednurse

I live in America is why I have to pay for it..insurance covers $5000, but that still leaves us with $3700 or so.....really sucks.....that also sucks that NHS doesn't give a rat's ass if the woman doesn't already have children...what a crock...


----------



## obe

Thats not good, I hope you manage to get the money together grneyenurse! Theres all those poeple who get help boob jobs, weight loss etc but they wont help people like us!
Cazd - how did the appointment go?
xx


----------



## cazd

heya ladies.. Any good news for us Wanabe? did you test?
Mine was a stupid negative - most annoyed.

FS appointment was a total waste of time - they told us NOTHING we didn't already know and that they'd refer us for IUI / IVF. they could've done that by letter - but instead we waited for 2 hours at the hospital.
I've just had a massive rant about it in my journal but wouldn't want to bore you with it.

Suffice to say... We've got about 6 months wait so we're gonna do everything we can to do it naturally before IUI

Ooh - and Obe - its time to make a baby GO :spermy: !!!!


----------



## wanabe22

hiya ladies!how is everyone doing? sorry havnt been on me stupid laptop crashed the other nite and iv just managed to borry one!
cazd..sorry huni.r u gona test again ? well..i got all the test out and put it next to bed lol ready for this morning but...this may sound silly i just had a bad vibe that it would be neg so i declined. but im gona def test tomoro morning..promise! and i shall be straight on here to tell u"s all. FX xx


----------



## wanabe22

hiya everyone! well i tested this morning and...................................................

im "whispering" a quiet..BFP!! Oh my god cant beleive i just typed that..im still in shock! im very cautious though as im not due AF till tuesday and its only friday..i did i aclearblue digi test and it said that a result will appear within in 3minutes but it must have taken all them 3 mins as seemed ages! it came up with ...Pregnant 1-2. i stood back and my heart raced more than it has ever done..started crying..shaking in disbelief.this was at 9am and its 1pm now..im in adaze..these things dont happen to me..they dont.im not sure if this makes alot of sense as shocked. i have an appointment to see the nurse for 2.20pm today and they are going to do a blood test to see if iam for sure.my DH is away for afew days..havnt told him yet..he is due back 2morow..dont know when to tell him. the blood test takes a couple days to come back.im not shouting this out through the roof tops yet as going to wait till it is confirmed.its very early i know and i may have this taken from me just like that. i would appreciate if whoever reads this keeps it to themselves untill i know for sure if iam or not and them i will announce it properly and put a pic of test up .i cant stop staring at this test...it feels like im in adream............. xx


----------



## cazd

Oh My Bloody Hell !!!!!!

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

CONGRATS ! 

and a CB digi saying 1-2 weeks - its REAL !!!!!


----------



## cazd

I reckon you should tell your man NOW.
But then - it'd be better to see his face... but how can you not tell the whole world - I'd be absolutely bursting.
but then you don't want to scream BFP only to lose it when AF is due.
NOT that that's going to happen of course!

I have no experience in handling a bfp but I bet it must be pretty scary!

Well done you!!!!

What're you gonna do today?

Oh - and can I see a pic please... STICK PIC - STICK PIC!!!!!


----------



## grneyednurse

wowwwww...well done!! A truly miracle BFP! I keep reading these with us IVF chicks awaiting treatment here on BNB...this is good news!!! Yay for you!!!!


----------



## wanabe22

well...just got back from seeing the nurse..god she was moody. i took my test with me.i dd a urine sample while i was there and she got this crappy cheap test thing out and tested..NO LINE...YEP..... NO BLOODY LINE. she said that that maybe because it was an afternoon urine and its best to do in morning and to come back monday.. monday for fuk sakes...sorry just how can i get through the whole weekend like this. DH is home tomorow and i dont want to tell him iam and then im not. so my plan of action....i have 1 digi test and 2 superdrug tests. lefts.im gona use them all over the weekend ..starting with a digi and a superdrug 2morow first thing then the other superdrug one sunday morning.xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Sounds like a good plan! I wouldn't trust the doctor's cheapies! If a digi says you are prego, then you are prego! What a letdown....can't wait to see the BFP on the superdrug tomorrow!


----------



## obe

OMG!!! I really hope you are pg, im keeping my FX for your test tomorrow!! Let us know how you get on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## wanabe22

My first ever BFP!!
 



Attached Files:







188 moss bay 001.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## grneyednurse

See....that is much more reliable than the doctor's cheapies!


----------



## wanabe22

r the digital very accurate ? iv never used one before..i reckon mine was broken or something ya know. its just weird how fair enough if the pregnant bit was wrong i cud see how that "mite" be wrong but to get the 1-2 week bit wrong..no way as i bedded exactly 2weeks 2night..and that day just seems to stick in me mind. im just praying iam right now gals xx


----------



## cazd

You ARE right!!! sticks dont get it wrong that way round!
(well that's what I want to believe!)

tomorrow's stick is gonna be positive too and when it is I can't wait to hear your man reacts!


----------



## wanabe22

DH rung me ealier..said i was acting very strange on the phone...i just said i was tired lol !!
i was thinking...if iam then i wont tell him..im going to wrap the next digi test up in xmas paper but put it in a small little box to try and disguise it so he wont guess before he opens it.."like oh it feels like a stick lol...must be a test..ur pregnant!" haha. and i will give it to him over the weekend..not sure what to say..any ideas?its a big if i know and im not getting my hopes up to much.i actually feel pregnant though..keep getting this twinges on both sides like i have been for over the past week.im so tired to but i just just know im not gona be able to sleep and going to clock watching all night.prob get up about 4am to test knowing me!
im gona need luck..im still in a state of shock. i wana tell the world..i wana scream it from the roof tops but i dont wana fall so im just sitting here praying for my little miracle............. xx


----------



## wanabe22

thankgod bnb is up and running now..been up since 5.30am and dying to get on here.well DH rung me again shortly after i put my last post and he just knew sumin was up...he forced it outa me but i made it clear i did not say i was or wasnt just told him all and he is back this afternoon and i will tell him my news...which is... done asuperdrug test at 5.30am and i will post in asec...says should appear around 3mins and mine was about2/3mins..not the darkest of aline but visable! i havent told DH this yet and will very soon...cant wait! im still not 100% that IAM..i know i must sound silly buti think untill i go to docs and get professional verdict then i dnt wana say iam. even then untill i /if i have an early scan and actually see sumin then i cant except iam.its so strange ah..spend so much time and heartache of TTC and when u may of just done it...awhole new roller coaster starts again. i worked it out that if iam i would be approx 3w 5d!! awww...i cant wait till monday and see for it docs is positive...im praying iv done it xx


----------



## cazd

!!! GOOD luck for telling him this afternoon. A Line is a Line!!! you're Pregnant!

but just 2 sleeps and the Doctors will confirm it and then its official xxxxxxx


----------



## wanabe22

My superdrug test xx
 



Attached Files:







Picture 006.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## obe

Brilliant!!!!! Or im so glad! I can imagine how unreal it all must seem!!! Let us know how you got on telling your OH (father to be!) What a great xmas prezzie! x


----------



## obe

Where has everyone gone???
Hope your all ok, let me know how your getting on xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Yea, where has everyone gone?


----------



## obe

Im still here! How you getting on Grneyednurse?


----------



## wanabe22

hiya everyone.sorry DH has been with me for last couple days and has only just gone away again. how is everyone?
well over the weekend i did afurther 2 tests ..both positive and nurse did one on monday..confirmed it..im pregnant..still cant believe it. have an appoitment at docs 2morow and go from there. im so nervous with this all. im not going to start my pregnancy journal till i try and get an early scan and see if all is ok.
if it is ok with you ladies..could i poss just stick around here alittle longer? i just feel at home here.havnt even gone to me own journal since aweek ago(best update it ah!)..i just go straight here. xx


----------



## sparkle83

wow, well done you! thats great news! good to know theres still hope for us uber-long termers!


----------



## obe

Glad your ok Wanabe, was wondering how you was doing! It would be nice if you stuck around for abit longer, we have all made a nice little thread here!
I bet your DH was over the moon, what a fantastic way to bring in the new year. I hope your good news rubs off on us lot too!!! ; )
Well im back in the 2 week wait, got a feeling we missed it this month as my OH has been poorly, so we havnt been able to get as much BD in as I would of liked. Still no news from the hospital about our nurse consultation for IVF, which is ment to be in Jan! God they are rubbish!!!
Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## wanabe22

aww thanxu. glad ur both ok. im alittle worried...saw doctor 2day and she referref to gyno as last night and 2day i have been having sharp pain in my right..feels like my tube..the gyno did a urine test and has booked me in for ascan at 8.20am tomorow.he said about an ectopic or acyst..i burst out crying..still crying on and off now. DH is away for afew days and iv gota go to this 2morow. they said they will do some blood tests and should be able to tell on scan if an ectopic or not.im in amess..i keep getting these pains and my back and all over is killing me ..im praying for my little bubs xx


----------



## sparkle83

*fingers crossed*


----------



## obe

Or no hun, I really hope everything is ok. Good luck for tomorrow, will be keeping my FX and thinking of you xx


----------



## grneyednurse

I hope everything is ok! Prayers sent your way!


----------



## wanabe22

hiya all. how is everyone? havnt heard from cazd for awhile?...hope alls ok hun x
well had ascan and internal scan and showed no cysts and was to early to see if sac is in the right place yet or not. i had my blood taken and will again on saturday..with the results they should be able to tell if all is ok as apparently your pregnancy hormone is meant to be doubling every couple of days and they will see what my numbers are like..FX. if they are dropping or just getting alittle higher then something is wrong.they are going to ring me on monday and by then should have results and will call me in before xmas day..thanxgod.they have booked me in for a 6week scan on 29th dec..which by then they will definatly see is bubs is growing in right place and no other probs. the pain is settling so far and no sign of bleeding...all i can do is pray all is ok.. xx


----------



## obe

I hope all is ok Wanabe! No I havnt heard from caz, where is she.......?
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

I am glad all is well.....sometimes wannabe2 the cramping and such can be painful yet normal and pulling, AF feeling, cramping esp in the right side (nerves and your round ligament) for some reason...I wouldn't get too worked up just yet (unless severe) and good you will have the results Mon....I still am so excited you managed your BFP before any treatment-this has been a trend on here lately!


----------



## obe

Well I chased the hospital again today, or at least I got my OH to do it! I thought they would be sick of hearing from me! We are seeing the nurse on the 15th Jan and I cant bloody wait!!! So im hoping we will know when we can start ICSI.
Cant believe its xmas next week! Its snowing here, im hoping it stops soon as we are having a night out tonight (70s love train) and im so going to freeze!
How is everyone doing then? 
xx


----------



## wanabe22

thanxu gals..yeah apparently so..i guess im petrified ..first pregnancy and all that.i have wanted this miracle for so long now and im here and im loving it dont get me wrong but im very scared ..i guess just all normal feelings again ah! im thinking positive.got me blood test in morning.
obe thats fab news..gets the ball rolling ah! grneyednurse..any news on ur appointment hun?
im so gona see u gals in 1st tri so soon.i need you all..i havnt even posted there yet...i just feel at home here xx


----------



## cazd

Heya - thanks for thinking about me. I've just been having a bit of a downer - the :witch: was particularly cruel and I guess now we know that oH :spermy: is rubbish and IUI isn't gonna be for about 6 months - we're a bit in limbo and its all a bit pants.

But... s'not pants for you wanabe!!! OH lord - my heart sank when I saw ectopic!
but those sticks are still working - actually - its nice to see that those superdrug ones can show a second line!

Nurse... what's happened to your tickers? Is everything OK?


----------



## grneyednurse

My tickers went down because I fell into a hole of sorts that I have just dug myself out of. It was because I have appointments all lined up for IVF but absolutely no funds...a lot of ideas to procure them haven't panned out. I have signed up for as much overtime as possible, but so far been cancelled due to an overage of nurses or shall I say underage of patients because of Americas economy! I am trying as many things as I can to get the money...need about 3000-4000K out of pocket! 
So this had me down...appointment went well..ovaries and uterus beautifully healthy and ready...but shit sperm count at 50,000! Not million...thousand...so DH is trying with all his might to do this naturally (I am going along for the ride as a good sport)...just hate to see him crash like I did...had cups up my hoo ha all week long and now that eggy has come and gone I can rest...enough of TTC sex.


----------



## cazd

oh blimey... 50,000 that's truly shit. sorry - when I read that I thought 50 million thinking - that's not great but kind of ok.
hmm - maybe my 6million isn't so pants afterall... :shrug:

I tried using instead cups but ended up losing more than I kept - now I just sleep on my side all night and it seems to stay in.

Its so crap that you have to save up so much for treatment - and that is such a lot of money. I want a baby more than anything but I don't think we could 'find' that cash.


----------



## obe

The cash side is shit! Its the last thing you need to worry about when your going through all of this. We had to take a loan out. I think we pay at our nurse consultation next month, I know we have to sign all the paper work and I think they book me in for a base line scan. Im so glad we chased them up again or we could of been waiting for ages!
Glad your back Cazd!
Wanabe- how you feeling???
Grneyednurse - In the two week wait, me too! Lets hope we get a nice BFP for xmas! x


----------



## wanabe22

grneyednurse that is truely shit about paying for all that..so unfair hun.

yes im so glad ur back cazd ...we have missed ya x
im ok thanxu...only normal cramping/aches at the mo ..touch wood! had my blood test 2day and should know monday. oh and just to keep me from going out of my mind..i was up at 6am poas...and who said it stops when ya pregnant haha!! the main reason was id ordered another sneakie 2 pack digi tests and im such a perfectionist i want the whole set for me camera!(1-2 weeks,2-3 weeks and 3 plus weeks!) and also just to give me arough thing to see if the hormone level is still ok...and yes so far so good...im 4 and ahalf weeks from last AF and it read 2-3 weeks from conception..which is spot on! now all i need is the 3 plus by say thursday lol !!!i know im mad ah!
im routing for you lot to join me ...xx


----------



## obe

Hi girls, how is everyone?
Wanabe - not long till your scan!!!!! FX all is ok.
Everyone is ready for xmas then???? xx


----------



## wanabe22

where is everyone gone? i guess we all busy with xmas ah. i got my blood test results and levels are doubling fine...thanxgod and have my scan now on 30th! cant wait. xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Did you all know that everyone I have followed (wether through my lurking or activley involved with the member) on BNB since I have joined in September who were waiting for IUI/IVF or battling known infertility, etc are now all knocked up magically without any intervention? It is about 7 people with JASMAK being the last one next to wannabe22! AND it def was against the odds! There are only a few here in this little thread right here that are still waiting and that isn't very many! Isn't that just so freaking miraculous? It is so amazing! Maybe this trend that has followed me around will continue here as well and not stop till we all are thoroughly impregnated! Wouldn't it be nice for the rest of us to follow suit? I am so happy for everyone here on BNB who while waiting for ART, got knocked up naturally! Absolutely joyous!

I will have to seek out all the names and include them here so you all know what I am raving about!


----------



## grneyednurse

cking, JASMAK, crossroads, Kelly9, wannabe22, crypto1976, Rach27....there's more...but gotta find the names!


----------



## wanabe22

oh hun...i so so truely wish that will happen for u all...you have to beleive it and i so fink it will!! i cant wait for you alot to come and join me ..and u will. that brought atear to my eye reading that hun..miracles do realy happen and it did with me. i thought it would never hapen and still cant beleive it actually has and if i can do it...everyone can!! i see ur upcoming appointments are just around the corner..yay so excited for ya hun xx


----------



## sparkle83

I'm still here, and unlikely to be miraculously moving any time soon. Like you grneyednurse, I've been on alot of forums where people I get to be friends with get pg naturally after ltttc. Perhaps we're both good luck charms!

well, we're abandoning this cycle, no sign of O again. now resigned that I'll need the op to stand half a chance. Not doing clomid next cycle.


----------



## obe

Hey sparkle, I really hope we all get to announce our BFP soon!!!!!! How do you track when you ov?
Wanabe - nice to see your doing well! bet you cant wait till your scan. Make sure you let us know how it goes.
xx


----------



## sparkle83

I've been using opks this cycle, but have done charting etc in the past, however my cycles are now more irregular than ever, so I'm not hopeful


----------



## grneyednurse

Well, I am willing to hang out and be a good luck charm a few more months, but that's it....I want a BFP too!..Hopefully a newbie can take turn of good luck charm so we can get our BFP's lol


----------



## wanabe22

hiya all...hope everyone is ok. happy xmas! 
just to let u"s all know...alls ok so far so gud ah! the 3rd SA result came in the post yesterday..it showed another low result and asked for DH to do another one...i think the letter must of just crossed with me becoming pregnant as no need now. DH was alittle shocked and happy at same time...i just said it makes it just seem more of a true miracle than we thought!!!!! xx


----------



## grneyednurse

What was his 3 SA's? Curious. You are prego anyhow, so low or not it worked!


----------



## sparkle83

yeah, be interesting to see exactly how long it was but still sucessful naturally :D


----------



## wanabe22

first came in at 2 million...second at 32 million and 3rd...not sure of exact figures just that it was low..so im guessing nearer the 2 than the 32 ah! but anyhows like u say..we did it naturally and thats all that matters xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Isn't it so crazy how it can fluctuate? Anywho, don't feel like AF is around the corner, but had BFN's and lately she likes to only give me a warning 12-24 hours before...but guess it's better than guessing for 5 days in the past if she was gonna come or implantation etc...sigh BTW I am 11 DPO in a few hours so....AF in a day or two! yay! Funny thing is once one accepts matters, it makes life so much simpler, but also a bit hopeless at times.
Anyway, enough bout me..how is prego treating you wannabe22?


----------



## obe

Merry xmas!!!!
My AF is due tomorrow/sunday, temps are still high but I am NOT testing until my AF is late. So we will see what happens.
Hope everyone is having a nice xmas break xx


----------



## wanabe22

grneyednurse and obe..the bestest of luck ..FX FX for u both. 
well xmas seemed so weird not having some drinks and a cigerette but i just kept reminding myself how blessed iam with my bubs growing in me.im tired and the bowels..well iv had so much trapped wind and constipation(sorry if tmi).but im sure it will get worse before it gets better.not sickness yet. just counting down the days now till my scan and hoping alls ok. xx did u all have agood xmas? xx


----------



## obe

Yes FX we both get a bit of luck and get to see a BFP before the end of the year! Im getting quite moody though which im like before AF. Im just hoping I get a nother high temp tomorrow morning.
Hope your getting on ok Wanabe, it must be the best feeling in the world!!!
Grneyednurse, how you doing? Any signs yet??? xx


----------



## cazd

Obe - still no sign of the :witch:? that's fab news!
Just hope she stays away tomorrow and THEN you can POAS!!!


----------



## cazd

grneyednurse said:


> Well, I am willing to hang out and be a good luck charm a few more months, but that's it....I want a BFP too!..Hopefully a newbie can take turn of good luck charm so we can get our BFP's lol

OH NO!!! just seen your new journal title in your sig :hissy:

As for me.. I'm a couple of days away from Ov but I've just set up my new Long Term journal.
I've officially moved house.


----------



## grneyednurse

I will too! I have a plan finally you can read it in my journal if you want, but I will be keeping my Jan 12th IVF planning appt and will probably be starting the actual process mid February!


----------



## obe

Morning all! Still no AF, I thought she'd show her face today but my temps is still quite high. I did wake up last night with the start of period pains but she hasnt come yet. My periods are never spot on, they are around 32-35 days so I will wait for a few more yet before I let myself get excited. I have a feeling shes coming.
Hope everyone is ok, any plans for new years eve?
xx


----------



## sparkle83

No plans, got 1st 2nd 3rd jan off (have done xmas eve, boxing day and bank hol mon!) but just having some quiet time.

currently waiting on provera induced af, going nat this cycle, taking antibiotics. Last time we got pg was a nat cycle and I had antibiotics then, which I was taking the week I o'd (we were supposed to be avoiding pg, and using the withdrawal method... we didnt, and that was it :o ) So hopefully this may help. Also killing time til marchs appt and hopefully surgery for ov drilling by the summer. I've done this almost a decade now, it's time for the big guns :D


----------



## obe

Hi Sparkle, sounds like you have a lot going on in the new year! Can I ask what the drilling is for? I havnt heard of it before.
Well AF still hasnt showed, still having period pains as if im about to start. My temp was high again this morning so there is still some hope. Im not going to test until wednesday if I havnt started by then or if my temp drops before. So FX, but I have a feeling AF is on her way, shes just toying with me!
x


----------



## grneyednurse

My whorey witch came and she was unusually brutal...took 3 different pain meds and finally after 3 hours I feel 95% better.....phew


----------



## obe

Or no Grneyednurse, she got you!! I can feel her coming for me too, I think shes just playing games with me at the moment.
xx


----------



## obe

Morning ladies, everyone ok?
My temp dropped this morning and im still having slight cramps so im pretty sure im out this month. I just wish AF would show and stop messing me about!
Ive seen a small artical in Love It magazine for conceive plus which is ment to improve sperm motility, so think we might give that a try.
Just hope the new year brings us some luck!!!! xx


----------



## wanabe22

hiya all. i hope everyone is ok!
well just to update..just back from 6week scan and had avaginal scan to see bubs..saw the sac and yolk sac and even saw bubs flickering hearbeat!!! all is fine and we got scan picture and i will scan that on to my computer as soon as i can and add to my pregnancy journal(as soon as i start one today).im over the moon and im so happy! xx


----------



## obe

Hi Wanabe,

Thats brilliant news, glad everything is going ok! xx


----------



## sparkle83

yay! well done hon :)


----------



## obe

AF has still not shown, I dont know whats going on!! The cramps have gone a little now, every now and then I feel it again but nothing is happening. I havnt tested yet as im pretty sure im not pregnant (although I am hoping!) and I dont want the dissapointment. I might give in in the next few days though! My temp is not really low but its not really high either. I will see what happens in the morning.
xx


----------



## starrilicious

Is this the place to find a buddy? Be nice to find someone who is just about to discuss fertility treatments and such like me :)


----------



## wanabe22

oh obe...the bestest of luck...FX FX FX xx


----------



## grneyednurse

starrilicious said:


> Is this the place to find a buddy? Be nice to find someone who is just about to discuss fertility treatments and such like me :)

Of course! what are you going to be doing? I am hoping to start IVF/ICSI in February or MArch.


----------



## obe

She got me!!! 4 days late and the most painful cramps ever!!!! 
Hi Starrilicious, your welcome to join us! Im also hoping to start ICSI/IVF in the new year due to MF.
Hope everyone has a good New Years Eve, anyone doing anything exciting??
xx


----------



## starrilicious

I'm not sure yet. I had a stroke when I was 22 so I have to have a bit more consultation on whats right for me... My appointment isn't till January so not sure what to expect.


----------



## obe

Not lont till your appointment Starrilicious! We all seem to have something going on in Jan!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

sorry she showed obe... she's an asshole!

starrilicious, hi and welcome! 

I'm still muddling along... I'm taking antibiotics (this is what I got preg on last time, no fert meds, just a few antibiotics and not withdrawing at the correct moment! how bloody typical!) and thats it. I'm trying to get the weight down, but its really tough atm


----------



## cazd

Obe! so sorry the stupid slag bag got you - its horrible that she was late like that :hissy:

And Welcome Starrylicious - a stroke at 22 - bloody hell ! :shock:
Will that affect fertility - or the treatments they can offer you?

Girls - you know I'm waiting for our appointment for IVF and the clinic?
Well I thought we were going for IVF.... is ISCI the same thing? 
I wanted to have IUI first but perhaps the :spermy: isn't good enough?


----------



## sparkle83

iirc, icsi the sperm is put inside the egg, ivf they put them together in a dish and wait and see. lower the sperm count, higher the chance of icsi.


----------



## obe

Hi Ladies,
Im back in the game and feeling positive (or trying!) 
We keep getting told it could be IVF or ICSI, I dont know when they decide which to go for so I think I will ask this when we see the nurse. I just thought it would be which ever is needed when it came to it depending on the sperm.
Im pretty sure we will need ICSI but will see what happens.
xx


----------



## cazd

Well our letter says that we've been referred for ICSI - no mention of IVF....
I've read up on it and it sounds so un-natural!


----------



## obe

Hi Cazd,
Im pretty sure we will end up having ICSI as my OH has only 7% motility, but the FS did keep saying IVF or ICSI. I will ask when we see the nurse.
Not long until you test FX!!!!!


----------



## cazd

yup - that motility is pretty bad - our last one was 0% rapid but 47% slow progression so they were kind of moving.
When we saw the FS for the second time (after all the tests) she said they were gonna refer us for IVF but then we got the letter saying ICSI.


----------



## sparkle83

I'm just here twiddling my thumbs and treading water (cd7, and dont O at all) til my next appontment. A suprise would be nice, but I doubt it. 

We possbly won't be offered ivf at all, dh has no issues, and I have no uterine/tubal issues, and we know we can conceve and implant naturally, all we need is ovulation, so we'd be looking at trying iui again (ddnt respond to stims last time, so very worried I'll never O again, even though fsh is only 5.9)


----------



## obe

Sorry to hear that Sparkle, it must be very frustrating! When is your next appointment?

Cazd - When do you go back? I cant bloody wait! I am sick of waiting around for appointments!

xx


----------



## sparkle83

March 8th lol it's a helluva a long time away atm


----------



## starrilicious

Hmmm I posted something which doesn't seem to have appeared... Never mind.

I seem to have ov'd yesterday woot! now I need to stretch my luteal phase over 8 days wish me luck.


----------



## cazd

what???? you OVD !!!! :wohoo:
that's fantastic news - but what cd? I thought you were early in your cycle?
GOOD LUCK!

Obe - we're just waiting now - I guess for a letter from the clinic to say come and discuss stuff...? :shrug:
They just said 'you're being referred' and that was that...


----------



## obe

Cazd - I would keep onto them. Are you waiting to hear from the FS? Every appointment we have had with the hospital, I have had to chase for. Each time, they had either 'lost my details on the system' or just not even bothered to book us in.
Starrilicious - great news!!! Keep b'ding!
Hows the weather where you guys are? We have snow snow snow!!!
Sparkle - is March the date they have given you? That sucks!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

I was booked for jan 25th, but they 'had to rearrange'. this is an ongoing thing with them, none of my appointments they make for follow up at the time have ever been stuck to!


----------



## starrilicious

Ov day was CD19, I'm just glad to be in a cycle again, typical it should start after I get my referal lol nm eh

I'm feeling exhausted so off to bed now.

TTFN xx


----------



## grneyednurse

well guys i am out until I have 10k! Found out about finances and the IVF (see journal if want more info) and this is on hold until I have that 10k-so far i have $800...this may take all year with the economy as it is or longer and by then I will be older and IVF will be even less successful...not very hopeful


----------



## sparkle83

grneyednurse: what are you trying in between for dh? I know ths sounds a bit odd, but during our workup tests, DH has had two s/a. In between them he stopped drinking caffinated coffee and tea, and cut down fizzy caffinated drinks and alcohol. All aspects of his s/a were massively improved (he didnt have issues to start with, it took him from total count 196mill to 460mill, but you can see the increase there). I dont know if it'd make any difference for you, but it couldnt hurt.


----------



## grneyednurse

Thanks but he cut out all that ages ago and even took Fertilaid for like 4 months before that 1st SA...I have a leftover microscope from a home SA that I check things out from time to time and no changes...except he had the flu in september and his soldiers look 50% worse since December (90 days since the flu when the sperm were made) regarding motility and morphology...before he had less sperm but they all swam and looked good...now theres like 50% more but those 50% are useless...so...dunno...trying the instead cups at O time still, but that's about it...no hope for it naturally anymore...if I have hope it is very stressful and heartbreaking at the end of each cycle...better not to have hope...dunno...he had his bloods so hopefully we hear back about that soon


----------



## sparkle83

sorry to hear that sweets. hopefully the blood tests will show summat simple


----------



## grneyednurse

I hope so too and I hope your IUI works in March...wheres wannabe22? How are you?


----------



## sparkle83

we wont do iui yet, we are having a follow up appt, hopefully will do ovarian drilling and then catch naturally (its possible lol)


----------



## obe

Sparkle- thats shit! It really is crap that they keep doing that! Thats the down fall with our hospital, you have to keep on at them to make sure you get seen other wise they forget about you. The staff are all lovely but Im sick of always chasing them for appointments. 
Grenyenurse - OMG that is awful! Is there nothing you can do?? Does everyone have to pay where you are?
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

If one doesn't have insurance with excellent coverage (rare) for IVF yes, or if you don't live in 1 of the i think 10 states with mandatory coverage....and I don't have either...I had insurance that covered some, but as I found out, it is useless...so...I am actually slowly going to be fine with it...what other choice do i have anyway? The economy sucks so making extra money is out of my hands as well....I have some things up my sleeve and I am thinking maybe September? Maybe....at least 2010 seems likely. I can only wait and see. I am still sad about it, but already had a cry out. Just going to keep going with the flow I suppose and follow everyone on here. America sucks in many way-it's only for the rich.


----------



## cazd

ladies - there's HOPE...
My man has god awful :spermy: but it looks like one made it.... 
got my first ever.....can't sodding well believe it..... :bfp: this morning.

We did it in 13 cycles with one ovary and pi** poor :spermy:

Nurse - it must be fate - you're gonna do it naturally and you get to keep all that dosh to spend on the baby!

xxxxx


----------



## obe

OMG congrats Cazd!!! Brilliant news! I bet your over the moon! How did your OH take the news?

Come on Grneyednurse, we can do it!!!! I hope these guys luck rubs off on us too! Stay positive, I know its hard but you have to. It will happen!!!!!

xx


----------



## sparkle83

OMFG cazd! That's excellent news! fingers crossed for you! theres definately some major babydust in this little group :)


----------



## sparkle83

have just looked, and in the 2 months this has been going, 3 of the 9 posters have gotten :bfp ! thats amaing


----------



## grneyednurse

This is freaking nuts!!!!!!!!!!!! wooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only me and you now obe!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is so awesome!!! I cannot freaking believe the luck of this thread......if you get a BFP obe next...I will shit my drawers...wowwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## grneyednurse

BTW what was your Dh's SA again? (cazd) Wowsers!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cazd

Girls - you're FAB!!! My man's s/a was:

count = 7 (10*6/ml - whatever that means!) 
morphology 3%
rapid progression 0%
slow progression 56%
no progression 21%
immotile 23%

so you see! they're SH/T and we did it... Keep going girls - there's hope for everyone xxx


----------



## grneyednurse

Wow....awesome! I am so happy for you cazd! I love hearing good news....I also forgot sparkle is another one on here who needs a BFP...so come on obe, me and sparkle!!!!!


----------



## sparkle83

Thanks hon :)

I think it'll be after the ovarian drilling now for us, I dont think I'll ever O again naturally :s I cant remember having any natural cycles since my last m/c in 2006


----------



## grneyednurse

Well, we can hope....I have a teeny tiny glimmer for us....everyone at least has a teeny glimmer I suppose...even though I am still sad underneath it all. Anyhow, hope we get a nice surprise too! Wouldn't that be great.


----------



## cazd

unfortunately my glimmer has gone - did a FRER and was absolutely negative - without doubt. Guess my little flirtation with pregnancy is over :shrug:
oh well... was fun while it lasted.
Seriously... it shouldn't be this hard...


----------



## obe

Noooo! How can that happen? Maybe you should have a blood test at the doctors?
It must be awful Caz! Thinking of you.
xx


----------



## cazd

well I went to the Drs yesterday and said we got a positive stick the day before and he just said the home sticks are as accurate as their tests so I'm pregnant. :shrug:

I've just got to wait for the :witch: NOT to land....


----------



## obe

FX caz, I hope AF doesnt show! I really hope everythings ok for you.

Another week till we see the nurse, I cant bloody wait! I hope we dont have too long to wait till we start IVF, I just want to get started

xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Wow...that sucks....did you test before AF was due? It SHOULDN'T be this damned hard! I hope it was a fluke and you still are pregnant.
You know I had a BFP back in June that lasted for 1 whole test...making me think it was broken...or maybe I was pregnant and that was broken? it hasn't happened again though...I hate this kind of thing


----------



## sparkle83

cazd- that is so freaking unfair! I'll be thinking of you, and hopin this second one is wrong!

obe- you going nhs or private? hopefully it wont be too long! 

grneyednurse- tests are such a pain, why cant we have a little uterine window instead?


well, I'm having some rather TMI issues that I'm quite worried about, but until it's resolved, there's no sex :S


----------



## grneyednurse

TMI?? Nothing's TMI here! ha ha


----------



## sparkle83

*blush*

well, the other night I started getting itching down below. Then it started getting sore and slightly swollen. now the itchings gone, but the skin is very irrtated, and I keep getting almost 'papercuts' on my ummm vulva *blush*. It now stings, and is painful when I wee and it gets urine in the cuts. Also getting thick white discharge which is different than normal :s


----------



## sparkle83

*blush*

well, the other night I started getting itching down below. Then it started getting sore and slightly swollen. now the itchings gone, but the skin is very irrtated, and I keep getting almost 'papercuts' on my ummm vulva *blush*. It now stings, and is painful when I wee and it gets urine in the cuts. Also getting thick white discharge which is different than normal :s


----------



## grneyednurse

Sounds yeasty my darling! Do you have a drug store that carries the 1 day treatment cream? Like monistat etc?


----------



## sparkle83

the supermarket does, but because of all the other meds I'm on, I wonder if I should go to the doctor tomorrow morning before work and get them to prescribe something?

It's not as bad today (taking multivits with lactobacillus acidophilus, and the yogurt drinks with lactobacillus casei immunitas to get back good bacteria, as this started just after finishing amoxycillin!) but its always worse at night.

*hugs* thankyou for not being freaked out, I've never had anything like this before.


----------



## grneyednurse

Awww...and yep those antibiotics sure are notorious for that....if you can make it to the doc go for it...if you are just taking the antibiotics and the acidophilus...then the cream isn't going to interact with them. Hope you get relief soon!


----------



## sparkle83

antibiotics are all finished, but also take thyroxine and anti-epileptics.


----------



## grneyednurse

I don't know of any interactions at all with vaginal anti-fungal creams....ok just checked my drug book...nope (Of course, like we always say here in America...ask your doctor to make sure)


----------



## sparkle83

will do hon, it's not unbearable so tomorrow will be fine


----------



## obe

Sparkle - Could it be a side affect from the meds your on? See how you go on and see the doc if it gets any worse.
We are self funding, which im told isnt any different to NHS apart from the fact we have to pay for it. FX we dont have to wait too long

xx


----------



## sparkle83

I would have thought self-funding would have a shorter waiting list? 

I'm thinking its the anti-biotics, though its definately better today, but will try and squeeze in an appt before work


----------



## obe

Yes you would of thought there would be some perks to self funding but the FS told us its the same as NHS. She said the waiting list is just the same.
If I could go back and start this all over again I would of found a private clinic, but as we didnt really know what we were doing we just went along with what we were told to do.
I hope your feeling ok tomorrow.
xx


----------



## sparkle83

ta :)

can I be nosy and ask how much it's gonna cost? is it a flat fee, or does it depend on length of procedures/amount of drugs/monitoring?


----------



## sparkle83

ta :)

can I be nosy and ask how much it's gonna cost? is it a flat fee, or does it depend on length of procedures/amount of drugs/monitoring?


----------



## obe

These are the prices we have been given:
IVF - £2560
ICSI SUPPLEMENT - £725
SPERM FREEZE AND STORAGE PER YEAR - £270
Drugs costs vary so this could bump the total up by quite a bit. We will have to wait and see what the nurse says when we see her. 
xx


----------



## sparkle83

goodness me!


----------



## grneyednurse

Here in the US ours will cost this:
IVF $5500
ICSI $1200
Freezing 1 yr $472
Meds approx $3000

A LOT!


----------



## sparkle83

For us, there's no way we could afford to self fund, so that gives us 4 IUI's (the one cancelled for poor response didnt count against us, thank goodness) + 1 IVF in our area.


----------



## obe

We had to get a loan out to pay for it, it would take us forever to save up for. We had no other choice. Im really hoping it works first time!!!!! Im tying not to think about it not working, I dont know what we will do.xx


----------



## grneyednurse

yea I know! If it were to fail that would be unlikely, but possible for us. I am glad I am a proven mare (ha ha) and my uterus has been used before...now only need to worry about my eggs as I am 35...shouldn't be too bad...but if we have to wait a year or 2....hmmm? Those are my worries. I haven't had a MC...so ot ready to have one I paid 10K for either! Just hope for the best I suppose.It will be difficult when the time comes. I am buying some IVF relaxation and positive affirmation CDs once the time comes.
If I could work OT for just a couple of months...I can do it...but this damned economy..well...heard census is going up at the other local hospitals so that gives hope...just glad I have 4 days off now!!


----------



## obe

Whats census? FX everything goes well. Its shit having to worry about money on top of everything else.
Wheres Caz - hope everything is going ok?
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Hospital census.

Yeah where is cazd?? She hasn't updated...hope all is well.


----------



## sparkle83

hey girls. Not much to report here, though the thrush seems to be gone, so we can get it on agan, just in time for his night shifts :dohh: No sign of O, but I'm sure its gonna take a miracle for it to happen naturally now, so just biding my time.


----------



## grneyednurse

Same here


----------



## obe

My OH works nights too, which makes things a bit harder!!!
He's under instructions to get up early today so we can get some BD in!!!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

fortunately mine does 7 nights in 4 weeks, usually a batch of 3, and 2 of 2. It's not so bad, apart from when I work during the day and our bed is on timeshare! We do usually manage to squeeze a bit of it in when he gets in at 7am lol


----------



## obe

Ha! it can be hard trying to find the time when your both doing different shifts. My OH works Mon-Thur then Tue-Fri on nights. He does get up about 6pm ish so we can squeeze a quick one in before he sets off to work !!!
Well according to my temp monitor, today I am fertile. I did an ov test about an hour ago which was positive so we need to get BDing. Our plan is to try every other night due to his poor swimmers, so as we BD'd yesterday we will have to wait until tomorrow to try again. So im hoping we catch that eggy!
Got my nurse consultation tomorrow morning, so FX we get the ball rolling for ICSI soon!
I will let you guys know how we get on
xx


----------



## sparkle83

ooooh obe, good luck, lets us know what they say!


----------



## obe

Hey girls! Well the nurse consultation went well.
I have to call the hospital in a week to book us both in for a blood test and a baseline scan for me on the 15th Feb. They will also talk us through the drugs and how to inject and tell us everything we need to do. Hopefully I will be starting on the 1st March all being well!!!! So we dont have too long to wait, just need to get Feb out of the way.
The only problem they have is due to moving the unit to another hospital ,they are still waiting for a licence but they dont think there will be any problems with it.
We paid for all the treatment (apart from the drugs) once we had finished with the nurse so now its just a case of waiting.
I feel so much better now we have a date and it feels more real, I will be so glad to get things started.
My OH did ask about getting our money back if I fell pregnant in the mean time, which they would give us a refund. 
So im happy with how its all gone and feeling quite positive.
FX I will get my first BFP in a few months time!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

thats great obe, how do you fancy having baby's first xmas as 2010? :D


----------



## obe

I know! Ive already been working out when he/she would be born, I can picture it already!!!
Im just worrying about work now. I have told my boss but nobody else in the office knows. The girl who covers me and I cover her during holidays is off around the time I would be having the transfer (if all goes to plan) so I dont know what im going to do. I will just have to wait and see how it goes.
xx


----------



## cazd

OMG Obe - its actually happening!!!!

SO you're having ICSI? That's what we're in line for - so you have to have injections?
please - tell me all about it!

Girls... I reckon - where there's cash involved - ICSI is the way forwards... its where they inject a sperm into an egg to guarantee fertilisation. far more hopeful than IUI.

Well.. I'm on CD2 of Cycle 14 and praying that my little chemical m/c last month means I'm more fertile this month. Well that's what I've heard :smug:

so.... who's next for a :bfp: ?????


----------



## sparkle83

me please! I just watched a video of ovarian drilling and OMG thats horrid! come on ovaries, get your act together before we have to do that!!


----------



## cazd

yeah - the sound of the words ovarian drilling - just horrible!!!!

you HAVE to drop a :bfp: before that!!


----------



## obe

Sparkle - I really hope you dont have to have it done and you get a BFP soon!!!! FX

Thanks Caz, yes we are having ICSI, they said it was our best chance due to my OH motility.
Im having the Prostrap which is a single injection which lasts for 4-5 weeks. The nurse said we will get a huge box of drugs but they will go through it with us when we go back on the 15th Feb.
This is the plan they have given me so it should give you an idea of what happens:
- Baseline Scan on the 15th Feb
- 1st day of period (should be 1st March) I take Prostrap injection
- 1-2 weeks later I have a pre-stimulation scan and start stumulation of ovaries
- Day 6 or 7 another scan
- Day 8/9 or 10 scan and arrange egg collection and HCG injection
- 35-37 hrs later egg collection and seman sample
- 2-5 days later Embryo transfer
- 2 week wait!!!!
I cant believe its actually happening! I just hope every thing goes ok in the run up to it and its not all moved back.
xx


----------



## cazd

bloody hell - that's a LOT!!! Of course... I'd just said to OH that they inject the :spermy: into the egg but I'd totally overlooked one important part....
How do they get the eggs out?


----------



## obe

Yes, thats the bit im really not looking forward to!!! They do give you plenty of drugs but your not knocked out.They put a needle through the wall into your ovary. 
Hows evertone getting on at the moment??
xx


----------



## obe

How is everyone?
im in the TWW at the mo, ovulated on Friday so im only 4 dpo.
Anyone got any news or developments?
xx


----------



## sparkle83

nope, nada, as always on the ttc front. Have booked a holiday for september, thats bout it :)


----------



## obe

oh lovely, where you going?
Dont think we will be able to afford to go away this year. I dont mind though tbh as long as we have some time together.
x


----------



## sparkle83

helston, cornwall, on the sun 9.50 deal :)
it'd actually be good to not get pg now, I'd be about 37 weeks by then lol


----------



## obe

Or brill! Right bargin!!! Never been to cornwall but always fancied going. Its a bit far a way for us.
x


----------



## sparkle83

we're in Devon, so it's just down the road :)

I got my first tattoo today, its a charm bracelet on my ankle. one of the charms is three little stars for my angels :)


----------



## obe

Orrr wow! I love tattoos! Ive got 4, they are painful but you get addicted! Its a really nice idea to have the charms done. Are you pleased with it? xx


----------



## sparkle83

yup, I'm chuffed :) It didnt really hurt for me, just a little stingy and scratchy
will try and put pic on from facebook of the angels charm 

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#/photo.php?pid=3982182&id=588297255


----------



## obe

All of mine hurt! The last one seemed more painful but I think its coz im gretting older, I cant take pain anymore! Im such a wuss! Yet here I am, going for ICSI, TERRIFIED!!!
My OH called the hospital today to book me in for my baseline scan which is going to be 15th Feb 8.30am, roll on Feb!!!! xx


----------



## sparkle83

yay! that's great, it'll come round in no time :)


----------



## obe

Hey! How is everyone? 
xx


----------



## sparkle83

still here, just waiting now for cd35 to start provera, and try my experiment


----------



## obe

Sparkle - whats your experiement? 
Im half way through the two week wait but nothing else is really happening.
I just want to get this month out of the way now :happydance:

xx


----------



## subaru555

Hey girls I'll join you if that's ok!


----------



## sparkle83

the more the merrier hon :)

experiment is here ---> https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/260546-sparkle83s-scientific-experiment.html


----------



## obe

Hi Subaru,
How you doing? Have you been put on the waiting list for IVF, do you know how long you have to wait?
Ive got another week to wait until I test, I hate two week waits!
Hey sparkle - sounds like you have a plan!!! Hope it works, keeping my FX
xx


----------



## subaru555

Yep on the list - we're in the 2 year wait till we get to the top. Been having symptoms galore!


----------



## obe

2 years!!!? Thats a long waiting list! I hope you dont have to wait that long til you get your BFP. What symptoms have you got? Are you tempted to test in the next few days?
xx


----------



## obe

We had a phone call to say our drugs are ready to collect on Thur!! OMG OMG OMG!!! My OH took the call today. £516 I cant believe its happening.....
xxx


----------



## subaru555

That's Great!! Won't be long now!

2 years is shite eh?

Take a look at my journal please at some pics let me know if you think what I dare not say it looks like!


----------



## obe

Subaru! That looks like a BFP to me!!!!! OMG I bet your so nervous/excited!!!
What symptoms do you have?
xx


----------



## subaru555

Sore boobs and feeling dizzy were the reason why I tested. 

I've got af cramps though so I'm really scared and nervous that af's coming as she isn't due till the weekend.

But that's a definite "pregnant" at 12dpo - I just know when the doctors class it as a pregnancy here, as everywhere's different.

I've to hand a sample of wee in tmrw morning.

It's just a case of "wipe and check" at the moment, fingers crossed.


----------



## sparkle83

I saw on facebook hon! congrats :) There is some serious luck in this thread! :)

obe- thats great about the meds hon, it'll be so good for you to be on the road with it :)


----------



## obe

Sounds promising Subaru!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
I know, I was thinking the same thing sparkle! There seems to be alot of luck on this thread, lets hope we join them soon. How are you getting on then hun?
Think AF is going to show her face within the next couple of days, im starting to get slight cramps and my temp has dropped alittle. On the plus side, my OH is picking up the drugs tomorrow morning. Im just willing Feb to hurry up! 
xx


----------



## sparkle83

me too tbh, though it'll be march before we stand a chance. at the mo, just waiting to test, then starting provera and the big experiment!
have you seen grneyednurse at all?


----------



## obe

yes you will have to keep us updated with how your getting on! 
No I havnt heard from Grneyednurse, she hasnt posted for a while..... where are you!!
x


----------



## sparkle83

I will! gonna be weird doing a whole month of bcp though!


----------



## obe

I bet it will be stange! I really hope it pays off for you though hun.
xx


----------



## sparkle83

In theory, it should work pretty well... however, when it comes to my body, its tough to tell!


----------



## obe

FX sparkle, its worth a try! Are you near testing time??
I was so certain AF was going to show last night, I had cramps most of the night, but then my temp went up this morning. I hope she doesnt mess me about and be late.
We got our drugs today, cant believe how much there is, im really getting quite nervous now.
xx


----------



## sparkle83

you done injectibles before hon?

I'll test on feb 1st, then start provera


----------



## obe

No Ive never done anything like this before, so seeing it all is quite a shock! I hope I only have to do it just the once.
Or youve just got the weekend to get through and then its testing time!!!!
Ive just booked in to see a Clarvoyant, Ive seen her once before but only for a short reading. I hope she tells me lots of nice things. Not going til the end of feb though. I didnt want to see her while I was going through treatment, so im seeing her just before.
xx


----------



## sparkle83

I'm not really fussed about testing, I know I'm not pregnant, I dont feel pregnant at all, and I tend to know lol

I've always been tempted by a clairvoyant, but not sure they arent just guessing lol


----------



## obe

Yes you have to go in with an open mind and take what they say with a pinch of salt, I find it really interesting though!
I dont have any symptoms and dont feel pregnant either. I know I wont fall pregnant with out help, my OH does but I think hes clutching at straws. Im just willing my AF to show now (never thought id say that!) 
xx


----------



## obe

Well im out this month, AF got me good! Ive felt sooo ill today with it, I went into Asda this aft and thought I was going to pass out or throw up. Every possible person who could get in my way did. The first day is always the worst for me, im just glad im not at work. My OH has looked after me though, bless him.
So now all I have to do is wait for the next AF to start in March and I will be on my way with ICSI!!!
How is everyone, having a good weekend? xx


----------



## sparkle83

*hugs* sorry sweets, she's such a twat. at least you werent kept waiting too much. just one cycle to go eh? thats good though. what happens then?


----------



## obe

Well I should be starting the drugs on my next cycle. We will find out all the facts when we go back in two weeks. 
Im feeling ok now, just want to get on with it!! 
xx


----------



## cazd

sparkle83 said:


> *hugs* sorry sweets, she's such a twat. at least you werent kept waiting too much. just one cycle to go eh? thats good though. what happens then?

Sparkle - you made me laugh with that :rofl: - YES - that slag bag is a twat!

Obe - sorry chick xxx

Inching closer to ICSI though... I'm looking forward to hearing all about it. 
We're still waiting for our referral to come through. Hospital said they sent it Jan 12th... ICSI clinic haven't received it... boooo.


----------



## obe

Cazd, where have you been!!! Hows things going???
Whats going on with your referral then? I would chase then, it took way too long for ours to come through, all because they hadnt logged us onto the their system!!!! We are nearly there now tho
xx


----------



## sparkle83

cazd~ yup, give them a kick up the arse, I hate it when these places cant get basic stuff sorted!

Will be testing in the am, and I'm certain it'll be neg, and then starting provera for a month of bcp. My next appt will come around at the beginning of the experiment cycle.


----------



## obe

Anyone around??
Hows things going?
Nothing much happening for me, just waiting for the next hospital appointment now.
x


----------



## sparkle83

I'm here, started the provera to start af before bcp :)


----------



## obe

Oooooh exciting!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun and your experiment does the trick!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

still around, ish. I'm really struggling again, just seem to be surrounded by people either pg or with babies (I work in a shopping mall, so see tons of them!). It's getting harder and harder to cope again. I've also gained back 5lbs in a week! 

I'm just useless :(


----------



## obe

Or sparkle, your not useless! Sounds like your feeling down though hun. I know its hard when it seems like every women around you is expecting and you just feel like screaming!!!! I often have those moments. Just found out my OH mates wife is expecting, they have only been trying for f**king 5 mins! ARRRRRR!
Things will get better! xx


----------



## sparkle83

thing is, I'm trying to tell myself that, but each time I come back to 'well, it hasnt got any better in ten years, its not liikely to now'. 
I'm gonna give it til after AF, incase its in part from the provera, and then I'll have to go back on anti-depressants. I am really not coping, I'm constantly on the edge of not keeping my temper and holding my tongue. I can't do this much longer. I've been waiting ten years for my life to properly start. what if it never does, what if I never, ever get there?


----------



## subaru555

You will get there sweetheart, You will, have hope, stay strong xx


----------



## obe

Or sparkle, you will get there!!! You must been felling very low hun, but dont give up, keep your self going. Easier said then done, I know
Have you spoken to your doctor about how your feeling? Have you thought about doing something like reflexology or accupuncture?
Hey Subaru, hows things going?
xx


----------



## sparkle83

I can't afford to do either, unfortunately. Its not quite so bad today, but I just feel like theres no hope any more. rapidly coming up to our ten yr ttc date, and it's 4 yrs ago this month that I last got pg, and havent had a natural af in years.


----------



## obe

I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better! You will get through this hun. Stay positive and focused. 
Are you able to talk to your OH about how your feeling? 
xx


----------



## sparkle83

he listens and understands, but gets frustrated and annoyed that he can't do anything to fix it


----------



## cazd

oh sparkle - I know just how you feel... like lifes on hold - forever! :hissy:


----------



## sparkle83

yep, I was saying to DH last night that I feel like I'm waiting for our lives to begin.

getting spotting, so possibly AF will arrive tonight/tomorrow, and then its bcp for a month. not quite so bad today


----------



## obe

How you feeling today Sparkle? Hope your ok
xx


----------



## sparkle83

a bit better today ta, think it may have been a bit of PMT on top of everything else. however it might rear its head once I'm back at work tomorrow (8 days back to back before I'm on holiday!)

how are you?


----------



## obe

Or lovely, how long are you on holiday for? Glad your feeling better hun. I get really bad pmt, I dont know how my OH puts up with me!
Im ok, just waiting to get started with ICSI now. Going back to the hospital on Monday so we will find out exactly what is going to happen then. Im just hoping everything is going to go ahead. With them moving to a new hospital unit theres a few teething problems so fx everything is sorted for when we go in. The nurse said she was planning on booking me in for egg collection on the 22nd March but couldnt get to the diary for some reason or another so im hoping she has sorted everything out. Im a little bit worries of getting timings right, more on the work side and being able to get time off.
xx


----------



## angelbaby1

Hi
I am new to this site but wanted to say Hi. I have been ttc for 7 years. I have had 3 goes at ivf and have just started downreg for frozen transfer no.4.Need some positive vibes my way please :winkwink:


----------



## obe

Hi Angelbaby, your welcome to join us! This seems to be a lucky thread for some so I hope you get your BFP soon!
Noticed your from Leeds, me too! Are you at Seacroft or are you having treatment else where?
x


----------



## sparkle83

Hi and welcome hon!

obe~ sounds like things are moving along. Its hard to plan around work, isnt it? Do your bosses know?


----------



## grneyednurse

Hey sparkle and everyone...I know it has been a while and thanks for stopping by my journal to give me a kick in the rear to get me back on here! :hugs: 
I need to read back when i get a chance and play catch up! As for us: I am giving hubby HCG injections to see if that increases his counts....which shit...tha reminds me...we forgot to do it this morning! Aggghh lol well, when he gets back I need to stick him in his arse! 
It's been 2 weeks and initially it looked very promising, but yesterday his counts were near nil, so I don't know. Will keep you updated. I'm gonna try and read back to see what you all have been up to since i was gone. Nice to be back!


----------



## grneyednurse

OMG Obe is starting ICSI! Yay! And look at subaru getting a BFP shortly after joining our lucky thread. CONGRATS you two! Now to look back and see what sparkle is up to...lol


----------



## obe

Hi Ladies, its the weekend!!!! Wooo!
I have told my office manager but I havnt told anyone else. I thought she had to know so that she would understand why I need time off if I need to take it at short notice.
Welcome back Grneydnurse! Hope your ok. My OH has a mate who took HCG injections and they worked a treat for his poor sperm count. It was so bad the doc told him it wasnt even worth trying IVF, but his count has gone through the roof! So fx things improve for you.
xx


----------



## sparkle83

grneyednurse~ yay for you coming back in. Very keen to know how your dh gets on :) Not much point in reading up on me, I really have nowt exciting going on, though coming up to next consultant appt on march 8th, so need to work super hard to shift some weight.

obe~ do you have to take it as hol, or sickness? I'll be taking hol time after the ovarian drilling, cant really afford to be off sick.


----------



## grneyednurse

Hey Obe, thanks for the positive story about your friend's OH, did they ever get BFP? I am hoping his goes through the roof too! But too early to tell for sure. I will be keeping an eye on you and your IVF for sure. I am so excited for you!
Sparkle: too late for seeing what is going on with you...done it and will be keeping track! lol I am rooting for you all! At least we all have something to try for now or actually have IVF starting soon...exciting! Hope we all turn this thread into 100% BFP rate soon!


----------



## obe

Im with you on that! Hope the good luck is on its way to us!!!
Im taking any time off I need as holiday, I dont want people asking questions if I take time off as sick, plus it wont look good on my attendance so im happy to do it this way.
The girl I cover for and who covers me, is on holiday for a week, the week after I have my egg transfer, so im going to have to go back to work : ( but I am planning on taking a few days off towards the end of my tww and testing time. I only work in an office so I should be ok but we will see what happens!
Cant wait until Monday and we can know for sure what dates we are looking at.
Grneydnurse - his wife did fall pregnant but miscarried, so I think they are trying again. My OH wants to think about doing HCG injections if ICSI doesnt work for us, but were not talking about that for now.
I will let you all know how we get on on Monday anyway.
FX we all get there soon, we all bloody deserve it!!!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

can't wait to hear how you get on hon :)


----------



## obe

Happy Valentines ladies! Lots of baby making and a BFP for us all!!!
Thanks Sparkle, I will let you know how we get on tomorrow.... eeekk! Im excited!!!
xx


----------



## cazd

oooh - it'll be fantastic to get those dates so you know when its all gonna kick off!

I had to have another ultrasound and HVS (smear) 'cos the clinic rejected our referral 'cos the hospital had 'lost' those results. But... I'm calling the FS tomorrow to confirm they've both been done and they'll re-refer us.

Wonder how quickly we'll get our first appointment at the clinic for ICSI...


----------



## obe

They have a nack for 'misplacing' test results caszd!
Yes get onto them and make sure they book you in, some times you wait and wait and nothing is being done.
x


----------



## cazd

ta... How long did it take from your first clinic appointment to get a treatment date?


----------



## obe

Our first appointment with the FS was in September. We knew right from the off what our problem was so it was just a case of confirming we needed ICSI. Weve been back twice since then. The 2nd was a follow up and the 3rd was signing the paper work.
Its taken us a little longer to get to the stage we are at because of the unit moving hospitals, so they closed over christmas while they were moving so there was a back log of people waiting to be treated.
If I had to do this all over again I would keep chasing appointments because you tend to get forgotten about. Keep calling and making sure youve been given your appointments.
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Wow i am so excited Obe! I am keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## obe

Hi girls, hope your all ok?
Everything went ok at the hospital this morning. I had a scan (internal) which the nurse said looked fine. She thought I have already ovululated (which I thought was today).
Then she showed me what to do with the 1st injection, Prostap, which I take on the first day of my next period. I have to phone the hospital that day to book in for a pre stimulation scan. She said we will be shown how to take and what to take as we go along. I wish I had asked about when we would be doing egg collection so I can book some time off work, but my brain was working over time! 
So there we go! Just a couple of weeks to wait now till we get started!!!! OMG!!
XX


----------



## sparkle83

Yay!! just give them a call hon, though I'd imagine it'll be a bit hit and miss til they see how the meds are working :)


----------



## obe

Yes I think I will ask the question when I go back for my scan. Im not going to worry about it, work will just have to wait, this is far more important!!!
Ive started my journal now so it should help me.
Hows everyone else doing then?
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Well, where is your journal Obe?

As for me? We have our follow up with the FS on my hubby's MRI of his pituitary and to see how the injections are going (fine) so hopefully all is well. i am going to ask the doc to get labs done on myself just to ensure things are still good with me as now that hubby is normalizing I don't want to learn the hard way i have any problems! I have had a vag ultrasound which showed all is as well as can be a couple months ago...don't know if I mentioned that. Anyhow, have a lovely day all!


----------



## obe

Good luck Grneyednurse, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for your fs follow up! Do you have to pay for your tests?
My journals kicking about somewhere on the LTTTC Journal section, its prob at the bottom!
Hope everyone else is ok? 
xx


----------



## wanabe22

hi everyone..hope no one minds me just poping in like this...just wondered how everyone is? 
as u can see all is well with me..had my 12week scan and all is good..8th april is my next scan when i find out if im having a boy or girl...cant wait! im near in 2nd tri..still seems so unreal all this..i think it will probably right to the end..took so long to get here and hasnt sunk in yet xx


----------



## wanabe22

hi everyone..hope no one minds me just poping in like this...just wondered how everyone is? 
as u can see all is well with me..had my 12week scan and all is good..8th april is my next scan when i find out if im having a boy or girl...cant wait! im near in 2nd tri..still seems so unreal all this..i think it will probably right to the end..took so long to get here and hasnt sunk in yet xx


----------



## obe

Hi wanabe, glad to see your doing well! must be very exciting!
Hope we all get to join you soon!!!! xx


----------



## sparkle83

sounds like everyone's moving along well!

I finally got out of work today for 10 days off :D starting to really need it as so fed up.nothing on the ttc front....


----------



## sparkle83

sounds like everyone's moving along well!

I finally got out of work today for 10 days off :D starting to really need it as so fed up.nothing on the ttc front....


----------



## obe

Hey Sparkle! A long deserved break by the sounds of it! Bet you cant wait, have you anything planned?
xx


----------



## sparkle83

not at all... just stay home, sleep, and see DH. Though I'm thinking of making a drs appt tomorrow to see if I can get vouchers for slimming world on the NHS


----------



## grneyednurse

I posted a long post the other day, but BNB crashed and it got lost. Anyhow, scan was normal for hubby and I asked for bloods on myself just to make sure all is well. Ovulated a couple days ago and so hope hubby had enough sperm those days, but doubt it. How is everyone? How much do you have to lose sparkle?


----------



## sparkle83

I need to lose another 24.5 lbs to be able to do IUI again.


----------



## grneyednurse

SO you have one of those docs that is so strict with weight? Grrr I hate them! 

I think the whole statistic thing on overweight women is skewed truly! They are generalizing the fact that overweight people have health problems more than normal weight people and therefore MUST have more issues with fertility/pregnancy. If they took a group of overweight healthy women (meaning no major health issues except them being overweight) the studies on obesity and fertility/pregnancy would be far less dramatic I am sure! 

I don't think doctors should make anyone going through infertility also have to worry about weight when time is usually of the essence! My doc is the opposite and just wants to help EVERYONE...thank god. Too bad I don't have the money!


----------



## obe

Hey ladies, hows your weekend going?
I didnt know you could get slimming world vouchers, thats good! A few of my work mates are doing slimming world and lost quite a bit.
Ive just over a week to go (if AF isnt late) until I get started, in a strange way im looking forward to it! I just had my friend round with her two kids, 2 & 4 yrs old. My living room looks like a bombs hit it! I dont think my house is very child friendly!
Ive got my cousins wedding next saturday so im looking forward to that.
Hows everyone else?
xx


----------



## sparkle83

I know what ya mean about not child frendly! when my niece comes over, I spend all my time watching her stick her fingers in games consoles, pullng things over etc!

Yup, some PCTs do it (like IVF really ;) ) and some don't. I have to wait til monday to find out. I know full well that my weght being lower will make a huge difference to getting and staying pregnant, but I just feel sometimes that food is my only real solace...

With me, I dont think they think time _is_ of the essence, I'm only 26 now. On the plus side, after 10 years at this, I'm damn glad I started at 16, not 25!

grneyednurse~ what tests are you having?
obe~ it's coming nice and quick now. Is your DH excited too?


----------



## obe

He's very nervous about it I think, tbh I think hes more worried about how Im going to feel if this doesnt work!!
I hear the doctors say that alot 'your young, youve got time on your side' but it doent make me feel any better!
So what do they do with the IVF?
xx


----------



## sparkle83

tbh, I've not done it yet, so have no personal experience. to the best of my knowledge, give you injectble drugs, monitor progesss, get you in for what is essentially a laparoscopy, collect the eggs, inject them with a sperm from DH, watch them grow a few days, pick the best, and then put them back in with a catheter through the cervix. then you wait :D

I've just has a visit from my sister in law who is havng a huge clearout. We've just inherited aone year old Silver Cross 3d with the carrycot lner, rain cover, all the footmuffs etc plus the car seat to go with it! it cost them £500 brand new :O


----------



## obe

OMG wow thats fantastic, I love those prams and everyone is after them at the mo arnt they.
How many attemps do you get with this then sparkle?
xx


----------



## sparkle83

I had a good old play with it yesterday, DH even helped, but I think it started to upset him a bt so he went back to the pc, bless him. Werdly, I've only ever gotten pregnant if there's been a pram in the house at the time! I think we may also inherit a ton of other things in the next few days as they continue the sorting! 

We should get 4 iuis, plus 1 ivf for free, though we know from experience that all we actually need is me to ovulate grrrr


----------



## grneyednurse

If only huh sparkle? If only my hubby had enough sperm! If only...geesh. I requested the typical labs for myself such as prolactin, thyroid, E2, progesterone, FSH. I need to take my progesterone test on a workday! Grrrr that should be fun! Wonder if I can send it from work since we use the same laboratory!....going to be tough!


----------



## sparkle83

should be nice and thorough then :) I hate it when stuff falls on work days! I need some of your regular ovulating luck, and I'll give you some DH sperm luck, and we'll both be sorted :D


----------



## grneyednurse

If only there was a market like this where people swapped eggs and sperm lofl!


----------



## grneyednurse

Hey, I wonder why the doctors don't freeze my hubby's sperm until there is a good number and do IUI? Hmmm


----------



## sparkle83

that is a damn good question!!


----------



## obe

Hi Ladies,
How are you?
Grneyednurse- sounds like progress! Hope it gives you some hope and answers. It is crap when your trying to fit things round work!
Sparkle - I hope the pram brings you some baby luck, you never know! I bet your over the moon with it though.
Im off to see a clarvoyant tomorrow after work, I have seen her before and she was quite good, so will see what she has to say...!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

oooh the clairvoyant sounds cool :) I always worry that they'd either tell me what they think I wanna hear, or that it'll never happen (they cant win either way ;) ). we are chuffed with it, its all packed away in one of the spare rooms with the other baby bits we have.

I think I'm gonna start Slimming World tomorrow :)


----------



## grneyednurse

Awesome for slimming world and the pram! And cool to the clairvoyant OBe-tell me what she says!


----------



## obe

Yes im looking forward to it! I try not to say too much so they cant give me the answers (if that makes sense!) but its just a bit of fun.
Good luck with the slimming world Sparkle, I have heard lots of good things about it!
I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.
xx


----------



## sparkle83

good luck hon!


----------



## obe

Hi ladies, just seen the clarvoyant! Ive posted what happened onmy journal, but I have copied it below

Well Ive just come back from seeing the clarvoyant.... she laid the cards out 3 times and couldnt really understand what was going on. She said there was money around us but we didnt have it in our hands and that I was worrying and feeling quite low but didnt know why. After the 3rd time trying to read the cards she said I was maybe not opening up so she was couldnt see what was going on. I was trying to say as little as possible and was starting to get a bit bored at this stage. She said she would have one last go and then she kind of hit the nail on the head.
She said there was a baby and asked if id had a mc, which I havnt. She said there was a women there with two babies in her arms and then asked if I was thinking about IVF! I nearly fell off my chair! She said eveything else made sense now, the feeling being scared but happy with my OH, having money worries, feeling fed up but not wanting to let go. She said it would all work out and that once id had made the decitions it would be like a rollacoaster and everything would go very fast. 
So lets see what happens!!!
I have mixed feelings about it all but im not going to take it all to heart!
xx
xx


----------



## sparkle83

*fingers crossed for you* I hope she's right hon, we definately need some more graduates now!

it appears the bcp have just fucked me up more, still spotting! and my LH has risen, so I'm not actually supressed :( Tempted just to say bugger it, not both wth the experiment, and just wait and see what happens once I start getting rid of the weight


----------



## obe

Or no Sparkle! I think you should keep going, is there anything you could do differently?
Well I dont know what is happening with my cycle this month, just when I want my AF to show on time I dont think she will! My temps are still low, they should of gone up by now, plus I had really egg white cm last night before I went to bed. There was quite a lot of it and I dont normaly get that muc when im ov. So im hoping im not ov'ing now as that would mean I have another two weeks to wait!!!! Why cant anything be just straight forward!!!!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

it never is, is it? There's nothing I can really do, I'm stuck really... the spotting is just getting worse and worse!


----------



## obe

So whats your next move Sparkle? What does the spotting mean?
xx


----------



## sparkle83

In theory, the spotting means that my body doesn't like the hormones from the pill. The opks should have been getting lighter as my lh gets squished, but nada. 

So, after discussion with DH re: the extended risks of clomid (it'd be number 13 I think), and the risks to me and the baby of gettng pg at this BMI, we're going to stop the pill and get AF, and then leave my body alone whilst I try to get my weight down with Slimming World

hows everyone else?


----------



## obe

Oh my gosh, 13 times! You must be really fed up with it!! So are you going to take some time out for a bit?
Im ok, cant work out if im having slight cramps like I get befora AF shows or if its all in y head!
Im going to my cousins wedding tomorrow so that should take my mind of things and im really looking forward to it!
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Oh my Gosh sparkle...so sorry about the experiment getting messed up. I don't know what to say. I know you must be down. I am so sorry. I hope things look up soon hun. Hugs.

Obe: that is so cool about the psychic. So where are you with this ICSI now? I lost all track with my working and such the past several days. 

I am 10DPO and feel blah...tummy feels bloated and funny...just like you feel before the flu or the runs..something...lol A BFP would be fabby, but um...yea right...I can only wish!


----------



## sparkle83

ooooh grneyenurse, its always possible hon :D *fingers crossed*

I'm not particularly sad, but I do wanna be healthier, so it all makes sense


----------



## grneyednurse

You BMI isn't horrendous though. Have you tested to make sure you aren't pregnant though? I know it is unlikely, but still....

How is slimming world going? I cannot make myself do anything lately! I need to find a less tiring job and I will have more energy for exercise and peace of mind. Ugh it takes everything outta me!


----------



## obe

Ohhh Grneyednurse, are you tempted to test soon??? FX for you!
I am just waiting for AF to show so I can start, but of course this is the month my cycle doesnt want to be normal! I think I ov'd late, my temps are starting to go up now. I am itching to get started!!!
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Hey Obe I know what you mean about your cycle...if I would have started IVF (before I found out about insurance and costs and my dreams were broken) I would have had the weirdest cycle waiting for IVF as it was 37 days and that has NEVER happened before! I thought of course. 

So your temps are barely going up? Agghh means you will have to wait longerrrrrrr 

As for testing, no thanks as it will be BFN (previous BFNs have made me pessimistic) most likely so i will wait until I am at least one day late and that will be Tuesday or Wednesday...sooo if I don't start by then...I will test. I will keep you updated.


----------



## obe

My temp was was really high this morning, so now im just waiting! Nothing is ever plain sailing is it!!!
Well I have everything crossed for you, let us know how you get on
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

I hope for a natural BFP for you so you can toss that IVF to the side!


----------



## sparkle83

I'd love to see you both get bfps in the next couple of weeks and avoid ivf altogether.

My weight makes the pcos worse, and my thyroid as well. I was 8lb lghter when I got pg last time, but the pcos is notorious for early m/c, so I really do need to get to a reasonable weight. My first meeting isnt til tuesday though


----------



## grneyednurse

PCOS causes miscarriage? I didn't know that! It makes sense though. I would like to see you get a BFP too!


----------



## sparkle83

I havent given up hope on getting pg naturally again, I know its fully possible, so maybe :)


----------



## grneyednurse

Good...big hugs...gotta keep up the hope or what is left, you know? I actually have some hope today for some reason and am going to test! Will post in my journal my BFN lol How is that for optimism! lofl!!


----------



## obe

Hey ladies, hope your both ok? Where has the weekend gone??? At least Monday is out of the way!
So how you feeling Grneyednurse, any symptoms? FX for you, let us know how you get on!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

Monday came with a return to work, and some bitch running in to me on a roundabout, and then driving off! I must get driving lessons sorted, would be safer in a car than on the scooter

how are you dong, obe?


----------



## obe

Or do you have a scooter??! Cool!No way, did they hit you? Hope your ok.
Im doing alright, just waiting for stupid AF to show! I even caved and did a test today (BFN) but I thought it might bring on AF! Normaly if I do one, AF shows her face not long after so I thought Id tempt fait and give it a go!!!
So im just playing the waiting game now. My temp went up again today so will see what tomorrow brings
xx


----------



## silarose28

Hi everyone!

I am on my first round of clomid and I wondered if I could ask you all a question. I normally ov late with a short luteal phase. Does taking clomid mean that I will now ov on or around day 14 or is that variable?


Thanks for your help xxx


----------



## obe

Hi Silarose, sorry I cant help I dont know anything about clomid. Im sure one of the lovely ladies on this thread will be able to tell you. 
xx


----------



## silarose28

Oops!

Meant to post that in the clomid club thread! Still - would love to hear back from anyone who knows about this x


----------



## sparkle83

silarose: there is no guarantee as to when it'll be, and the earlier in the cycle you take it, the earlier O tends to be. You would normally start taking opks 3 days after the last pill, and O is usually 7-10 days after from what I've seen, but to be sure, try the OPKs.

obe: yup, learnt to ride last summer, as I'm useless in a car. It's a little 125cc, but it does what I need. The only problem is, car drivers have no respect! this is the second tme someones hit me, the first ran in to the back of me at a roundabout because he wasnt paying attention!

I went to slmming world last night. Everyone is really nice, and it looks very easy.


----------



## mrssunshine78

silarose28 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am on my first round of clomid and I wondered if I could ask you all a question. I normally ov late with a short luteal phase. Does taking clomid mean that I will now ov on or around day 14 or is that variable?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help xxx

I took my 1st round of clomid last month, i usually ov on day 16, but this was pushed back to day 20, my lp is usually 12 days, this month it has been 13 days. I think everyone is different though

hope this helps and good luck

xx


----------



## obe

Hi Sparkle, that must be quite scary being hit by a car! How did they not see you when you were infront of them! Think they need to re take their driving test!!! There are a lot of idiot drivers out there.
Cant believe its Thur already tomorrow, and AF is still not showing any signs of arriving, just when I need her, the cow bag!!
How is everyone else doing???
My friend invited me to her hen night which is going to be in September, I said I would go but im keeping my FX that I cant as I will be well and truely preggers!! Heres hoping x


----------



## grneyednurse

Obe still waiting for AF??!! WtF. Who got hit by a car? Sorry I am exhausted...just checking in...will catch up on everyone soon! AF is on CD2 today...getting my lovely CD3 labs done tomorrow per my request. TTYL Glad slimming world is nice


----------



## sparkle83

I did, some dumb bitch not paying attention! good luck for the tests, when do you get the results? 

obe, any sign?


----------



## obe

Hi girls,
No no sighn of AF! I think im going to have to wait til Wewd til she shows her face! My temps are still high and Ive tested twice now, both BFP. I was thinking last night, this time last year I was late by a week. Back then I wasnt temping or anything so I had no idea what was going on. Strange eh?!
Good luck with the tests Grneyednurse, let us know how it goes.
Sparkle - how you getting on in the first week of slimming world?
xx


----------



## sparkle83

hon, did you mean bfp, or bfn?!


----------



## obe

Sorry Sorry Sorry!!! Opps! I ment BPN! Wishfull thinking! Hoping I will be able to say BFP next month!
Hope your all having a nice weekend?
xx


----------



## cazd

Watcha Ladies! I've been away - soz - I went awol when the last slag bag hit.
But now i'm all psyched about icsi and I come back and look! Obe is gearing up for it!
I'm so stalking you now ! I'm worried that the injections are gonna be like injecting a whole heap of crazy. but it'll be worth it. OH is prepared for me to go a bit psycho!

Sparkle - so sorry that you got knocked off your bike? are you OK? hows your lid? I hate that - the slightest bang and you're over £100 down for a new one. eugh.
I ride a GSXR 600 and its bright yellow. I wear bright yellow and my helmets bright yellow too. I ride with my headlight ON and STILL I get cut up at every corner!
Yeah... cars are SOOO much safer but unfortunately they get stuck in traffic. BOOO. 

So... I've got a tonne of stuff to catch up on with you guys..... Bear with me and I'll get caught up properly xxxxx


----------



## cazd

oh wow - Obe - sorry I disappeared - thanks for listing the plan for your ICSI... wow - its scan-tastic! hahaha so where are you now? I was reading about 1st March... did you have that first shot? Feb really did drag for you didn't it. but that reading was pretty spot on. it'd be great if it all happens quickly like she said!

Nurse - I just checked out your chart and..... a new cycle? :hissy: 
pants pants pants and more pants.

Sparkle - I LOVE your new tattoo. I've got two tatoos too hahaha.
I've also sent you a friend request on FB but feel free to ignore if its a bit too much 'cos the name Annie Cousins came up - she's not a red-head is she? hmmm... could be a very small world....

OK - I'm all up to speed now :happydance:


----------



## sparkle83

hehehe I got it, thought 'hmmmm I wonder who that is...' and added you anyhow! have now seen this and worked it out :D
It was only a tap, I didn't come off or anything. Bike, helmet and me are all fine, she had a nice black tyre mark on her wing though. DH says if he sees a silver car with a black tyre mark like that he'll rip her wipers o. If that ain't true love, I don't know what is! glad to see you back!

obe~ I was bloody excited.. damn typos :)

well, nothing to report here. back to hospital tomorrow, but I just dont care at the mo! I don't really want the op. It keeps niggling in my mind that if just lose the weight, it could happen naturally like last time, and do I want to cut my body up for the sake of not trying what my gut is telling me? Oh, and they'll want to weigh me :( I am gonna tell them to jog on, I don't wanna know before weigh-in on tuesday!


----------



## grneyednurse

Hoping to check up on everyone real soon...just kinda making love to depression for the time being and soooo tired from work...just sleeping and working life away it seems. Wish we had enough money for ICSI and get this crap over with would be nice...sigh

Well, good luck and best wishes to everyone here until I can catch up!


----------



## obe

Hey ladies! Hope your all well.
Caz your back!!! Glad your back to join us, so are you going for ICSI, do you know when it will start?
I am still waiting for my AF to start which is almost a week late. I ov'd late so im expecting her to arrive Wed FX.
Sorry Sparkle, I cant wait til the day when I can say BFP!!!
Grneyednurse - sounds like your really busy at work! Let us know how things are getting on.
Thinking about selling my OH car and down grading so we can get some extra cash. If our 1st attemp doesnt work I want to be able to have another shot at it. We will just be able to scrape together enough money with whats left of the loan and our savings. FX we wont need it!!!
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Were getting close Obe! Yay. Come on witch!

How did the doc go sparkle?

Cazd I remember your name, but it's been awhile...what happened? I forget your diagnosis? Sorry.

I am CD6, but no real hopes of a BFP....sometimes hubby has what appears to be a normal count, but that is not often...sooo if we could match up that rare day with a normal count on or around O day and not miscarry, we could possibly get a BFP...this is really pushing it though! Just going to BD every other day and use the softcups and temp so I know when O is finished and we can BD normally again...no OPKs this month so that i don't try to guesstimate O and end up BDing every day and lowering his counts trying to catch the egg.

Good luck everyone with everything this cycle!


----------



## obe

Hi, how is everyone?
Still no AF for me, im now on CD40! Cant believe how long this is dragging out! My cycles are normally 32-34 days. My temp rose again this morning so I did another test which was neg. I know im not pregnant its just my stupid body playing games, the one time I need things to go right! Im keeping my fx crossed for tomorrow.
I really hope this is your month Grneyednurse, sounds like you have a plan!
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Obe of course your body will hold out when you have plans...geesh! Hope the witch gets here so you can get started!


----------



## obe

Still nothing! Its driving me crazy! I was so sure last night that she would show today but my temp is still high. Ive been having slight cramps but nothing else is happening. I tested again yesterday morning but it was neg. I really dont know whats going on!
Hows everyone else doing?
xx


----------



## sparkle83

how many days of high temps have you had hon?

I lost 4.5lbs this week. baby making is very much on the back burner atm, I desperately wanna shift the weight first, so I guess we're NTNP


----------



## obe

Or well done hun! Thats brill! Keep up the good work!
Well looking at my chart my temps rose 4 days after ov and have stayed high for the last 16 days. I think im going to have to call the hospital tomorrow and see what they say. I think they were expecting me to start at the begining of March.
I really dont think im pregnant, I think my body is messing me around. I just feel so frustrated that I dont know whats going on.
xx


----------



## cazd

wow - high temps for 16 days - and an epic-ly long cycle??? hmmm.. sounds preggo to me! :haha:
can you post the link to your chart so I can have a quick squizz?

I got my paperwork through for ICSI. Our 1st appointment is next week and then we've got a planning appointment on 7th April - hopefully that'll mean that we'll have the 1st round of ICSI in May. The paperwork was a bit scary though - all the potential complications... its worrying but I don't think enough to stop us trying!

Nurse... I'm just plodding on really - I've got 1 ovary but other than that I'm perfik.
Unfortunately OH has a stupidly low sperm count and low morphology.
We were referred to FS in June and then the FS referred us for ICSI in December. Its taken a long time to get here but now we're just days away from starting with the ICSI journey - can't wait!

Oh - and the slag bag is due to land on me today. My temps high and I've tested but NEG all the way. BOOOOOO.

Sparkle - way to go with the weight loss - nearly 5 pounds in a week - that's incredible!!!!


----------



## obe

Caz - I saw on your journal, its great news that its all starting to happen! Yes the paper work is quite scary, and theres tons of it!
I do my own chart, I print of a template and do it myself so I cant attach it. It would of been good to get your views. 
Hope everyones having a good weekend!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

obe~ have you ever had a pos test before? Just wondering if you could be one of those that never gets pos urine tests... I'd be nagging for hcg blood test hon


----------



## grneyednurse

OMG O B E!!! I thinks you may be prego...who in the hell has a 16 day LP?? And you know this thread is super lucky! hmmmm? And caz I wouldn't be surprised either if you were prego. Everyone but us 4 haven't got our BFP's yet...but all others have fallen by the wayside thus far and landed that BFP au naturale! 

As for me and TTC...not much into it this month, but still half asss trying and waiting for the eggo here in a few days and trying not to do it daily bcz of the low count.

Caz how low was your hubby's count? My hubby was 50,000....but that is not his norm..he was like probably 1-5 million without the meds and now looks to be around 5 million plus and some days even looks normal...but mostly in the 5-10 million area now (guestimating with my microscope peeking skills)


----------



## obe

Shes here! Woke me up at 2am this morning and I feel really ill with it! I dont want to take any pain killers until Ive spoken to the hospital.
I even bought another preg test yesterday to use this morning! I will be taking my 1st injection later this morning and think im going to call in sick at work, I just cant face it today.
I will catch up with you all later xx


----------



## sparkle83

well f*ck sh*t b*llocks *rse hon. *hugs*


----------



## obe

:laugh2: LOL! Im ok now, AF still giving me jip but apart from that im feeling ok. Injection wasnt too bad, im abit tender but glad that I only have to have the one injection until the next stage. Booked in for my pre stimm scan on the 26th March, so not too long to wait!:happydance:
How are you doing hun?
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Wow well bad AF is here, but good for the start of IVF!!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## obe

I know, I glad the waiting around its over! I feel so much better than I did yesterday.
How you gewtting on Nurse?
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

I am glad you are better Obe. I am just getting gobby gobs of EWCM so the eggo should be coming soon....today tomorrow or the next....gonna DTD tonight and use my softcup to hold it all there and call it a night and go to work next day...if I happen to O tomorrow I will DTD again...I hope he has enough sperm this month!


----------



## obe

:sex: get BD'ing!!!! Do you use OPT around the time you ov then? I had a go with the cups but I always found it quite hard to get back out :blush: so I gave up!
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

I usually use OPK's but this time no as I can nail it down even without temps most months (sometimes my body likes to pull the rug out from under me, but after using natural family planning most of my life I feel pretty confident) and I was just trying not to stress or care...but we all know when that eggo comes it is hard to ignore. I had a "sick of it all" attitude after AF and I have a little PMA back...but I know we don't have a great chance naturally....I can only hope

As for softcups..yea I can see how it would be difficult and even scary for some..but thank goodness I am totally familiar with anatomy..including mine lol..sooooo I know not to freak out when that cup tries to stay suctioned to my cervix and I have to really get up there and try to get it...not fun..


----------



## obe

It will happen for you Nurse, just hang in there! It is all very frustrating as its not something you can have control over. 
LOL! Sounds like you've got the cups down to a T, good on you! They are a fab idea though, I tend to get a lot of leakage after DB no matter what I do!!!
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Yea and I have even figured out how to stop leaks h ha aha ha ah a! So what are you doing now Obe with your cycle? Whatever happened with the experiment? I haven't seen any new posts.


----------



## obe

Its better to keep those swimmers inside!!!!
It was Sparkle who was doing the experiment, im not sure where shes gone. Can you fill us in Sparkle!!!?
Im ok, im just waiting for my next appointment at the hospital. Down regging at the mo but I dont feel any different! I hope everything is working as it should be! xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Oh damn it I always get you two mixed up! So that is good that you aren't feeling any different...that is the part I worry about: down regging. Then I worry baout bursting a couple of ovaries ha ha


----------



## sparkle83

I'm still around, but havent really been thinking about ttc! I dont even know what cd I'm on.

whats going on with you all?


----------



## grneyednurse

Pissed off about TTC and our situation...have a cold and am in a very negative mood....blah 

Good to keep your mind off things sparkle as that is what I am going to do next cycle and hopefully forever...not doing BBTs or OPKs or anything but BD to our own natural schedule...I am in a foul mood...depressed


----------



## obe

Or no Nurse! Do you just feel that way out at the moment? It is all very frustrating but we are all here for you if you just need to have a good old rant!! Are you due any hospital appointments soon?
Hey Sparkle, your back! Good on youhun! Hows the slimming world going?

xx


----------



## grneyednurse

I don't have any appointments except hubby's follow up next month where I hope they tell him he can quit the damned injections as I think one only does them for 4-6 months. I have my lab slips to get done at my leisure as I requested them. In the TWW @6dpo...nada to report yet. Yet? ha ha who am I kidding? I have decided to buckle down and work my ass off even if overtime isn't regularly available and save for IVF anyway. 10K is A LOT!


----------



## obe

You never know, this could be your month, I really hope it is! It sucks that you have to pay that much for IVF!!! Why is it so much?
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

Ahhh because insurance only covers 5K and if i use insurance the clinic actually charges triple their "cash discount" rates to the insurance company and so i would actually pay about 15K or more if i used insurance...if i pay the flat rates on discounted cash package it coms to a total of about 10K for everything. Love your avatar Obe...is that your new puppy? Is it part boxer?


----------



## obe

No its not my puppy but I really wish it was! I really want a boxer pup but im not allowed! Nows not the right time to be getting a dog anyway I suppose.
God I cant believe they charge those kinds of rates, its not right! How do they expect people to be able to afford treatment?!!
xx


----------



## grneyednurse

What do they care anyhow lol they are in it for the money and it all depends on insurance...most cover zilch others some and a select few a decent amount. So anyhow, just feeling sad that another BFN will be coming up soon here. I will test on Monday or Tuesday...next cycle no OPKs temps or anything but have sex and maybe use the softcups aroun d O week...nothing fancy for me anymore...sick of it. Any news with you girls?


----------



## obe

Well Ive got all my fingers and toes crossed for you hun, I hope Monday brings you some good news!!!!!!
Had my pre stimm scan today and everything looks as it should, so I start stimming today! The nurse showed us how to do the injections which I take every day for a week, then I go back next Friday for another scan. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok.
xx


----------



## cazd

grneyednurse said:


> OMG O B E!!! I thinks you may be prego...who in the hell has a 16 day LP?? And you know this thread is super lucky! hmmmm? And caz I wouldn't be surprised either if you were prego. Everyone but us 4 haven't got our BFP's yet...but all others have fallen by the wayside thus far and landed that BFP au naturale!
> 
> As for me and TTC...not much into it this month, but still half asss trying and waiting for the eggo here in a few days and trying not to do it daily bcz of the low count.
> 
> Caz how low was your hubby's count? My hubby was 50,000....but that is not his norm..he was like probably 1-5 million without the meds and now looks to be around 5 million plus and some days even looks normal...but mostly in the 5-10 million area now (guestimating with my microscope peeking skills)

You're right - it does feel like everyone else has gone and got preggo and left us behind :hissy:

Well - you're in yet another 2ww... how're you feeling?
I'm ov-ing any day now so that's nice. ha - that's all I can say... yup - another egg gone... :haha:

My mans count was about 7million. but get this... with "washing" for IVF it came out at 65million! guess they must make up a concentrated batch and then extrapolate that up to a full sample?

and my paperwork says that over here IVF is about £5000 including meds. 
how long do you think its gonna take to save up so much?


----------



## obe

Hey Caz, thats good news! What a differance with washing, thats amazing!
Hows everyone else doing xx


----------



## obe

Where have you all gone?! Hope everyone is having a nice easter break so far xx


----------



## cazd

Its 9:30 and I'm still in bed! We're enjoying our lie-ins before we have children!

Have a lovely Easter xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## obe

Good for you Caz! I love Easter bank hols!!!!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

hey girlies

sorry to have been so awol. I got made redundant on the 9th, so havent had much luck lately. Still not actively ttc, just trying to lose the weight, though I'm feelng far more positive about the future, be it natural pg, IUI, or adoption.

how are you all doing?


----------



## obe

Hey Sparkle! Glad your back but im sorry to hear you have been made redundant. Are you job hunting at the mo then?
Well I am in the 2ww, had 2 embies but back in last Saturday through ICSI so im doing all I can to keep myself from going mad!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

Oh Obe! fngers crossed really tight for you. when will you know?

yup, job hunting at the mo, but enjoying extra housework time!


----------



## obe

Something will come up for you hun, what kind of job are you looking for?
I go back to the hospital for a pregnancy test on 26th April (if I make it that far!) so we shall see!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

I hope the time passes quick for you hon, and the old bitch stays away!

Looking for anything retail or admin-y, got an interview with ASDA this afternoon :)


----------



## obe

Good luck with your interview Sparkle!!!
xx


----------



## sparkle83

OMG hon, I havent been able to get here, and what do I see?!?

How are you? how's it going?

Congratulations hon, thats brilliant!!


----------



## sparkle83

I'm guessing you guys have all gone. If anyone wants me, my email is crystal4314 @ hotmail.com

I doubt I'll be around here much, I haven't got alot to say atm.


----------



## obe

Hey Sparkle! How are you? I will def email you. How did the interview go?
xx


----------



## wanabe22

hi everyone..i know i dont belong in this section anymore..i just wanted to show how we beat the odds!!! ~MIRACLES DO HAPPEN!!!!!!!!~ xXx


----------

